# Eure Lieblings Serien



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

Ich wollte mal ein neues Thema eröffnen über eure Lieblings Serien.


Meine Top 10

1.Bosten Legal 

2.Naruto 

3.One Piece

4.Burn Notice

5.NAVY CIS

6. Dragonball Z

7. DoktorHaus  

8. X Factor

9.Monk

10.Charmed 

das sind meine Top 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2010)

Ähhm:
Da wären:
Family Guy
Spongebob
Dann WWE RAW, Smackdown und PPV (sind ja sozusagen Serien)
Simpsons
South Park
Un manchmal noch paar andere.


----------



## Lyua (10. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ähhm:
> Da wären:
> Family Guy
> Spongebob
> ...



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Spongebob ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ok Family Guy ist cool genau wie American Dad.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]aber Spongebob oh man.[/font]


----------



## Asayur (10. März 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *Spongebob ok*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was sagen uns diese zwei Aussagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sponge rulez, Family Guy, American Dad, Scrubs, Malcolm Mittendrin, Futurama, Simpsons, South Park, The IT Crowd und Testees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. März 2010)

Simpsons
Futurama
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Malcolm Mittendrin[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]King of Queens[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mein Cooler onkel Charli[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]LOST[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]24[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]alle hassen chris[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Heros[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]NCIS[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]The Unit[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Whats up dad[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Star wars the Clone wars[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Numb3ers[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aliens in America[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]knight Rider[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]knight Rider (2008)[/font]


----------



## Arosk (10. März 2010)

1. Stargate

Sonst nichts, eigentlich also nur einmal in der Woche 2 Stunden Fernsehn :>


----------



## Teal (11. März 2010)

hm... Ich schau eigentlich recht wenig Serien, wenn dann fast nur Sci-Fi und Simpsoms. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider gibt es immer noch keine richtig gute Fantasy-Serie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe das Ändert sich mit "Dem Lied von Eis und Feuer". Darum nur eine Top 5:


Battlestar Galactica
Caprica
Firefly
Stargate Universe
Space 2063


----------



## Billy Eastwood (11. März 2010)

1. My Name is Earl
2. LOST
3. Scrubs
4. Family Guy
5. South Park
6. Two and a half men


----------



## Mäuserich (11. März 2010)

Im Moment schau ich grad "queer as folk", unterm Strich ganz Lustig, wird aber wohl nicht einer meiner all-time-favorites.

All-time-favorites sind für mich:

1. Futurama
2. Simpsons
3. Chip & Chap
4. Feivel der Mauswanderer
5. Gummibärenbande
6. Happy Tree Friends
7. South Park

Irgendwie alles Zeichentrick... Spielfilmserien können mich irgendwie selten dauerhaft begeistern.


----------



## Caramon (11. März 2010)

Nur ganz kurz und die Reihenfolge ist nicht wirklich 'ne Wertung:

Simpsons
A-Team
Akte X
Dr. House
Stromberg


----------



## Silmyiél (11. März 2010)

1. Stargate SG-1
2. Stargate Atlantis
3. Supernatural
4. Dr. House
5. Scrubs


----------



## Lyua (11. März 2010)

Ok Scrubs gucke ich auch ist aber auch eine coole Serie mein Lieblings Charakter  ist Dr.Cox.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (11. März 2010)

Two and a half Men
King of Queens
Simpsons
Family Guy
Flash Forward (bis jetzt ganz ok)
Southpark
24
Naruto (Shippuuden)
Scrubs
Malcom Mittendrin


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

_1.  Two and a Half Man_
_2.  Scrubs_
_3.  Stargate_
_4.  King of Queens_
_5.  The Big Bang Theory_


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

1. ganz klar : Dr. House
2. Simpsons
3. Cold Case (gute darsteller, charaktere und ich steh' auf die titelmusik)
4. Frühstück bei Stefanie (es wird ja nicht nur nach TV-serien gefragt - oder? läuft auf NDR 2)


----------



## FermiParadoxon (12. März 2010)

Ich bin kein großer Serienfan und komm sowieso nur selten dazu irgendwas im Fernsehen zu gucken, aber bei folgenden Sachen, schalt ich schon mal nicht um:
Scrubs, How I met your Mother, South Park und Cold Case. :>
Könnt sein, dass ich irgendwas vegressen hab...


----------



## Nanojason92 (12. März 2010)

Elfenlied
Family Guy
South Park
Scrubs
American Dad
Simpsons
Futurama
Malcom mittendrin
Joar, zwar vieles Zeichentrick, aber ich mags, weil sie oft eine große Unlogik haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoShinji (12. März 2010)

Momentan:

Avatar - The Last Airbender
Heroes
Supernatural
Naruto


----------



## mccord (12. März 2010)

1. The Wire (die besten 5 Staffeln TV die es gibt)
2. Spaced
3. Arrested Development
4. Peep Show
5. Breaking Bad
6. The Big Bang Theory
7. Firefly
8. That 70s Show
9. Chuck


----------



## Wolfmania (12. März 2010)

1. Buffy - The Vampire Slayer
2. Babylon 5
3. 24 - Aktuell die 8.Staffel...endlich !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

1. Two and a half men
2. Family Guy
3. The Big Bang Theory

Mehr Serien schau ich mir nicht regelmäßig an.


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

mir ist grade ein gefallen das ich noch sehr gerne Legend of the Seeker gucke.


----------



## Asayur (12. März 2010)

Ach ja, Big Bang Theory, sehr cool *g*


----------



## marion9394 (15. März 2010)

> Ach ja, Big Bang Theory, sehr cool *g*


sign!! :-)

aber die aller aller beste serie der welt ist immer noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qenya (15. März 2010)

Nichts geht über The IT-Crowd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten ... Scrubs, Southpark und Family Guy.


----------



## .AllEyezOnMe. (15. März 2010)

Ganz klar South Park 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Scrubs ist auch geil ^^


----------



## skyllo (15. März 2010)

1.simpson 
2.scrubs 
3. two and a half man


----------



## DiegoDark (15. März 2010)

Hier mal meine favs.!

1. Heros (momentan ja nicht am laufen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
2. Stargate (von SG.1 bis SG.U)
3. ............ (nix mehr da!)


----------



## MasterFox (15. März 2010)

meine favoriten unter den cartoons sind

1.Yu-Gi-Oh! 
2. Digimon
3. Pokémon
4. Simpsons
5. Sout Park
6. Family Guy

und die nicht unter cartoons zählen
1. iCarly
2. Zoey 101
3. Alle hassen Chris
4. Drake & Josh
5. Hinterm Sofa an der Front 
6. etc. . . . .


----------



## Exeone (15. März 2010)

Puh ganz schwer 
Lost 
Skins
 BSG 
Dexter 
Heroes 
Burn notice 
Breaking Bad 
Supernatural 
Family Guy 
Simpsons 
Fringe 
V 
Flash Forward 
USW


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

1. Two and a Half man
2. Simpsons
3. Scrubs
4. Flash Forward
5. Hinterm Sofa an der Front

das sind so die sendungen die ich gerne schaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dienstags ab 20:15...


----------



## Elenenedh (15. März 2010)

Ich mag

Big Bang Theory
Breaking Bad
Lost
Dexter
Chuck
The Mentalist
Fringe
Sons of Anarchy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deuz. (15. März 2010)

House 

Lost  

Simpsons

Futurama

Shin-Chan 

That's 70's Show

Family Guy

Supernatrual

Southpark


----------



## Skyler93 (15. März 2010)

Scrubs auf PLATz 2, den staffel 9 ist kacke ohne JD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deswegen platz 1 one piece!
platz 3 natürlich southpark
4 simpsons
5 family guy
6 american dad
danach kommt rest


----------



## Galdos (15. März 2010)

1. Band of Brothers (ich denke mal das kann man als Miniserie dazu zählen, oder?)
2. Scrubs
3. Battlestar Galactica (einfach genial, seitdem ich die Serie gesehen hab´ ist Stargate etwas nach hinten gerutscht)
4. Heroes
5. Stargate (SG 1, Atlantis, Universe)
6. Torchwood
7. heute-show (kann man das als Serie dazuzählen?)
8. Two and a half men
9. Malcolm mittendrin
10. Futurama (gefällt mir noch´n Ticken besser als Simpsons)
11. Simpsons
12. A-Team (Klassiker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
13. One Piece
14. Family Guy
15. Drawn Together


So ich denke, das war´s an Serien. Die ersten 5-6 gucke ich relativ regelmäßig (sofern sie denn im Fernsehen laufen), den Rest auf gut Glück oder wenn ich sonst wirklich nichts anderes zu tun habe...


----------



## karull (15. März 2010)

Meine sind:

Supernatural
Lost 
Bones 
Buffy
Angel
How I met your Mother
Immer wieder Jim (According to Jim)
Hör mal wer da Hämmert (Home Improvement)
Family Guy
NCIS 
CSI(alle)
M*A*S*H
Dark Angel

und Doku Serien:
4 Brüder auf dem Schrottplatz
Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis
_Anthony Bourdain - Eine Frage des Geschmacks_


----------



## Topperharly (15. März 2010)

scrubs,
 the simpsons, 
american dad, 
family guy,
malcom in the middel, 
how i met your mouther, 
everybody hates chris, 
one piece (uncut), 
naruto (uncut),
Monk
Dexter
two and a half man
band of brothers
und *trommelwirbel*
navy cis


----------



## soesebaer (15. März 2010)

1. Two an a Half Man
2. Supernatural
3. Simpsons etc.

Das ist eigentlich das was ich immer gucke, der rest eigentlich nur wenn ich zufällig zuschalte ;D


----------



## Daal2 (15. März 2010)

1. One piece 
2. Scrubs
3. Air Gear
4. Dexter
5. House
6. Black Lagoon 
7. The Simpsons
8. Star Trek
9. Star Wars
10. Star Gate 

das sind so meine 10 liebsten sieren


----------



## Slacker (15. März 2010)

1. Lost
2. Dexter
3. Supernatural
4. Breaking Bad
5. Psych
6. M*A*S*H
7. Ein Käfig voller Helden


----------



## Die Sula (15. März 2010)

_Twi an a Half Man,
Scrubs,
Stromberg,
Big Brother,
Rules of Engagement,
King of Queens;
_


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. März 2010)

Malcon, Scrubs, Simpsons und Supernatural


----------



## Kordanor (15. März 2010)

Mal von 1 bis 10 von Top Favorit bis weniger Top Favorit, mit kurzen Anmerkungen

1. *Jeremiah* (Endzeit Serie, 2 Staffeln, leider eingestellt)
2. *Heroes* (Serie über Menschen mit besonderen Fähigkeiten, die zum einen untereinander Probleme haben, zum anderen aber Angst haben müssen von normalen Menschen verfolgt werden müssen, nicht mit typischen "Superhelden" vergleichbar)
3. *True Blood *(Recht blutige Vampir-Serie, mit sehr sympathischen Hauptdarstellern)
4. *House MD* (Doktor Serie mit extrem trockenem Humor, unbedingt auf Englisch schauen!)
5. *Death Note* (Anime, der teils sehr langsam vorangeht, sehr interessante Gedankengänge)
6. *Supernatural* (2 Brüder, die Übernatürlichen Phänomenen nachgehen und dabei Ihre eigene Vergangenheit aufdecken)
7. *Eli Stone* (Anwalt der seltsame Visionen hat, sehr netter Humor, sehr Emotionsgeladen)
8. *Jericho* (Ebenfalls Endzeit Serie, ebenfalls 2 Staffeln und ebenfalls eingestellt)
9. *Reaper *(Comedy (keine Sitcom) über einen Typen, der im Auftrag des Teufels entflohene Seelen einfangen muss)
10. *Big Bang Theory *(Sitcom über WG von ein paar Super-Intelligenten Jungs)



Als Extra-Serie sei noch *The Tripods* von 1984 erwähnt, die ich mir vorletztes Wochenende angesehen habe. Leider wurde die Serie nie wirklich abgeschlossen.

Wie man sehen kann, bin ich mehr Fan von interessanten Stories und gut rübergebrachte Emotionen, als von Flacher Comedy. Zwar mag ich auch Southpark oder Family Guy, allerdings kann ich mich nur sehr schwer motivieren mir gezielt diese Serien anzusehen. TV habe ich keines, ich schaue mir die Serien wenn dann gezielt am PC an, dann wenn mir danach ist. Umso weniger fesselnd eine Serie ist, umso unwahrscheinlicher schaue ich sie mir an, daher haben Sitcoms bei mir auch "fast" keine Chance. Ferner bin ich ein Fan des Endzeit-Settings.


----------



## Airness (15. März 2010)

1. Mythbusters
2. Holzfäller Extrem
3. MonsterGarage
4. Criminal Intent
5. Werkstatt DaVinci
5. The Mentalist
6. Navy und Las Vegas C.S.I


----------



## Haramann (15. März 2010)

Southpark
Futurama
Family Guy
American Dad
Spongebob (xD)
Simpsons 
Scrubs
Malcom Mittendrin


----------



## Rudi TD (15. März 2010)

Southpark
Scrubs
Ein Käfig voller Helden
King of Queens
Whats up, Dad
Malcom mittendrin
Hör mal wer da hämmert
Family Guy
SpongeBob
Stargate (SG 1 + Atlantis)
Startrek
Dragonball
Avatar
Kenny vs Spenny


Sehe mir jetzt aber keine davon gezielt an, sondern mehr wenn's halt gerade läuft.
Pc ist eh besser als Fernsehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (15. März 2010)

1. Stargate SG-1
2. Stargate Atlantis
3. Alle Startrek Serien 
4 Babylon


----------



## Snikas (15. März 2010)

One tree hill
Smallville
Skins
Two and a half men
Golden girls^^
How i meet your mother


----------



## Xondor (15. März 2010)

My Name is Earl
Scrubs
Dr. House
Simpsons
How I met your Mother
Weeds

Aber nur auf Englisch. Bevor ich mir Earl oder how I met auf deutsch geb, dreh ich den drecks tv ab.


----------



## M_of_D (15. März 2010)

Scrubs
Dr. House
IT Crowd
Big Bang Theory
Numb3rs
Two and a Half Men
King of Queens


----------



## Dwarim (15. März 2010)

Prison Break (R.I.P.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) > all


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. März 2010)

Habs mal nach dem besten geordner (1=bestes 5=kuck ich ab und zu wenns zufällig kommt)

1. Scrubs (der hammer!)

2. South Park

3. Futurama

4. Family Guy

5. American Dad


----------



## Deadwool (16. März 2010)

aktuell:

1. Lost
2. Flash Forward
4. The Pacific (Band of Brothers 2)

vor einiger Zeit:

1. The Sopranos
2. Bank of Brothers
3. Carnivale 
4. Dexter

früher:

1. Twin Peaks
2. Kung Fu
3. Catweazle
4. Space 1999
5. Captain Future
6. Lexx


----------



## Ghornat (16. März 2010)

Täglich schaue ich Two and a half men und King of Queens.

Absolute Favoriten was Serien betrifft, habe auch die kompletten Staffeln auf DvD, läuft täglich mehrere Stunden nebenbei :-)

Lg Ghornat


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. März 2010)

stargate
family guy
simpsons
two and a half men


----------



## Niválith (16. März 2010)

Ich sag mal so (Reihenfolge ist keine Wertung)

C.S.I Las VEgas
C.S.I Miami
C.S.I New York
NCIS
Bones
Supernatural (Nur leider schon durch)
Legend of the Seeker
The Vampire Diaries
True Blood
Dr.Who (bitte auf englisch die deutsche Synchro und Übersetzung ist für die Tonne)


----------



## Yiraja (16. März 2010)

ich guck eig im moment nur 

1.Supernatural
2.Stargate Universe
3.Naruto
4.Full metal Alchemist


----------



## d2wap (16. März 2010)

Ich glaube mein Geschmack weicht vom Geschmack vieler ab...

How I met your Mother 
Two and a Half Men
Scrubs
CSI Miami, CSI NY, CSI Las Vegas
Big Bang Theory
Dr. House
Smallville bis Staffel 5
Prison Break
Terminator: The SCC
Family Guy
Stargate


----------



## Topperharly (16. März 2010)

@Kordanor

Jeremiah? meinst du vllt. Jericho?

*
*


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (16. März 2010)

1. Stargate Atlantis

2. Stargate SG1

3. Stargate Universe

4. EUReKA

5. Andromeda

6. Sancutary

7. So gut wie Tot 

8. FlashForward

9. Doctor Who

10. Battlestar Galactica
*

*
*
*


----------



## pnn (16. März 2010)

Zur Zeit weit vorn auf Platz 1 ist The Big Bang Theory ...
gefolgt von How I Met Your Mother und Two and a Half Men (wäre die 7. Staffel nicht so grauenvoll schlecht und es würde hier nur 1-6 in die Wertung fallen, wäre das meine Nummer 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Winipek (16. März 2010)

Hmm, hab einige...
Dr. House
CSI - bis auf Miami, die Folgen mag ich nicht ...
Desperate Houswifes
Frings
Supernatural
Six Feet Under...sowas von Schade, das die nicht mehr läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Cold Case
Torchwood, aber da gibts ja imo auch nüscht neues.


----------



## Topperharly (16. März 2010)

die Serie HISHE ist auch ganz wizig. wenn ihr net wisst was ich meine






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yzRQG7EqKeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. März 2010)

True Blood
Spartacus, Sand and blood
Caprica
Ghost Hunters
BSG
Burn Notice
Fringe


----------



## Geige (16. März 2010)

- Scrubs (1)
- Two and a Half Men (2) 
- Desperate Houswives (Hin und wieder)
-Monk
-Simpsons


----------



## KARUxx (16. März 2010)

Stargate

Supernatural

Moonlight

Lost 

Battlestar galaktika


----------



## Bo0gEyMaN (16. März 2010)

*[font="'Arial Black"]Stargate SG1 Atlantis Universe[/font]*
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*
[font="'Arial Black"]What’s Up, Dad?

[font="'Arial Black"]Two and a half Man[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]Scrubs[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]How i met ur Mother[/font]
[font="'Arial Black"]Melcom mittendrin[/font]

[/font]*[/font]


----------



## Kordanor (16. März 2010)

@ Topperharly

Nein, Jericho hatte ich ja seperat aufgeführt.

Jeremiah ist eine imho noch bessere Serie, bei der Luke Perry die Hauptfigur spielt (bekannt u.a. aus Beverly Hills 90210), und mit einem (mitlerweile erwachsenen) Malcolm-Jamal Warner (bekannt als Kind der Bill Cosby Show) versucht wieder Hoffnung in eine verwüstete Welt zu bringen.

Man merkt recht schnell, dass die Serie recht erwachsen und verhältnismäßig düster ist, was vermutlich auch dem US-Markt nicht sehr gut bekommen ist.

Man muss dazu sagen, dass der Aufbau der ersten Staffel sich komplett von der zweiten unterscheidet. Während die erste sehr unabhängige Folgen liefert, ist die zweite extrem zusammenhängend.

Mit das beste, was im Endzeit-Genre zu finden ist.

Bei den Intros bekomme ich immer noch eine Gänsehaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=flG7kqJWkZ4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (16. März 2010)

#1 Scrubs
#2 Lost
#3 Jericho


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

@ Kordanor

Läuft die Serie aktuell noch? Muß sagen ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen.

Meine Lieblingsserien aktuell:

How I met your Mother
Fringe
Simpsons

All Time Favorites:

Star Trek Classic
Es war einmal der Mensch
Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## Kordanor (16. März 2010)

Leider nein, ist afaik in Deutschland auch nicht komplett ausgestrahlt worden, und die DVDs kann man auch net beim deutschen Amazon bestellen. ^^

Gibt nur 2 Staffeln.


----------



## Topperharly (16. März 2010)

ah danke für den hinweis kordanor.


----------



## Micro Ugnar (16. März 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich mag

The Big Bang Theory[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Legend of the Seeker[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Two and a Half Man[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Scrubs[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Chuck [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dexter[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## moehrewinger (16. März 2010)

Kordanor schrieb:


> Leider nein, ist afaik in Deutschland auch nicht komplett ausgestrahlt worden, und die DVDs kann man auch net beim deutschen Amazon bestellen. ^^
> 
> Gibt nur 2 Staffeln.



Hm, Schade, sah interresant aus. Ist leider das Los manch guter Serie wie Firefly oder Terminator. Aber mir ist doch glatt eine Serie noch durch die Lappen gegangen, nämlich Primeval. Wurde auch abgesetzt aber man hat sich jetzt doch dafür entschieden weiterzumachen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gizmondo (17. März 2010)

Nunja, um mal back to topic zu kommen: (ist aber keine rangliste oder so ^^)

Scrubs
How I met your mother
Family Guy
South Park
A-Team
One Piece
Fringe
Spongebob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2010)

Hm,

True Blood
Scrubs (wobei ich jetzt schon ein wenig enttäuscht von der achten Staffel bin)
Simpsons
How I met ur Mother
Weeds


----------



## Gizmondo (17. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Scrubs (wobei ich jetzt schon ein wenig enttäuscht von der achten Staffel bin)



warum das wenn ich fragen darf? o.o


----------



## Zero Rian (20. März 2010)

Meine sind...

- One Piece
- Bleach
- Scrubs
- Two and a Half Man
- Elfenlied


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

One Piece-Scrubs-Two and a Half Man-Malcom mittendrin-A-Team-How I met your mother-Family Guy-Simpsons geil ist auch noch alle hassen chris


----------



## Ennia (22. März 2010)

Gizmondo schrieb:


> warum das wenn ich fragen darf? o.o



J.D., Bobo und der Hausmeister verlassen gegen Ende dieser Staffel das Sacret Heart. Der Hausmeister kommt in der 9. Staffel überhaupt nicht mehr vor...


----------



## Nico Colin (22. März 2010)

Obwohl es die letzte Staffel von LOST ist, habe ich mich riesig auf den Start auf Sky gefreut.


----------



## Perkone (22. März 2010)

Schau keine Serien und TV eigentlich, aber zur Zeit : *Dexter*! Der Typ is einfach nur genial und die Serie fesselt einen total, sehr empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kullerträne (22. März 2010)

Guck gerne

Dr. House (der Typ ist sowas von derbst geil)

N.C.I.S. (wegen der netten Dame inner Forensik)

CSI:Miami (schenkt mir einer die Sonnenbrille von Horatio Caine *liebgugg* Die kostet auch nur ca. 200 EURO)


----------



## Thrainan (23. März 2010)

Noch relativ neu, aber sehr gut ist Flash Forward. Geht vom Stil her in Richtung Heroes und ähnlichem. Also eine Serie bei der man nichts verpassen darf, die dafür aber umso spannender sind. 

In der Serie fällt zu Beginn die ganze Welt gleichzeitig in Ohmacht und hat eine etwa 2 Minütige Vision von der Zukunft. Im laufe der Serie versuchen dann die Protagonisten herauszufinden warum das geschehen ist, ob es nochmal passiert und müssen nebenbei mit ihren, teilwese doch sehr intensiven und schockiernden Visionen fertig werden.


----------



## Lyua (24. März 2010)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Noch relativ neu, aber sehr gut ist Flash Forward. Geht vom Stil her in Richtung Heroes und ähnlichem. Also eine Serie bei der man nichts verpassen darf, die dafür aber umso spannender sind.
> 
> In der Serie fällt zu Beginn die ganze Welt gleichzeitig in Ohmacht und hat eine etwa 2 Minütige Vision von der Zukunft. Im laufe der Serie versuchen dann die Protagonisten herauszufinden warum das geschehen ist, ob es nochmal passiert und müssen nebenbei mit ihren, teilwese doch sehr intensiven und schockiernden Visionen fertig werden.



Hört sich spanend an.^^


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2010)

Ohne feste Reihenfolge:

- Two and a half Men
- American Dad
- Family Guy
- Kalkofes Mattscheibe
- The A-Team
- Navy CIS
- Buffy
- Pokémon


----------



## Huntergottheit (27. April 2010)

Perkone schrieb:


> Schau keine Serien und TV eigentlich, aber zur Zeit : *Dexter*! Der Typ is einfach nur genial und die Serie fesselt einen total, sehr empfehlenswert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

warte schon auf season 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. April 2010)

- Family Guy
- South Park
- Scrubs - Die Anfänger
- Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI
- My Name Is Earl
- Wild Boyz
- CSI : Den Tätern auf der Spur
- CSI : Miami
- CSI : New York
- How I Met Your Mother
- The Big Bang Theory
- Futurama
- Two And A Half Men


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. April 2010)

Southpark, King of Queens, Mein cooler Onkel Charlie, WRC 2010, Dmax, Scrubs, Fringe


----------



## failrage (29. April 2010)

1. Lost
2. Nip/Tuck
3. South Park

Aber nur auf Englisch ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

1. Scrubs
2. The L Word
3. Dr. House
4. Simpsons
5. Law and Order
6. South Park
7. Family Guy
8. Buffy

Wobei ich auf South Park und Family Guy schon Lust haben muss, ebenso wie auf die Simpsons... Scrubs kann ich aber eigentlich immer gucken ^^


----------



## Sebeey (1. Mai 2010)

1. Supernatural
2. Simpsons
3. Family Guy
4 Dr. House
5. Two and a Half Men
6. Scrubs
7. What's up, Dad ?
8. How I met your Mother
9. South Park
10. Drawn Together


----------



## Yadiz (5. Mai 2010)

1. Lost
2. Stargate
3. Naruto Shippudden
4. Onepiece


----------



## Luny Tunes (5. Mai 2010)

Fehlen tut hier noch: *Friends* - eine der besten Serien überhaupt!

und dann darf natürlich *O.C. California* nicht fehlen - die beste Serie überhaupt (meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Æxodus (7. Mai 2010)

Dr. House (ganz klar die Nr. 1)
Die Simpsons
Futurama
American Dad
CSI Miami
Mr. Monk
Drawn Together (hmm ich mein es läuft nicht mehr)

was früher mal lief:

Nip/Tuck
King of Queens (also noch keine Wiederholungen kamen)

was ganz früher mal lief ^^

Knight Rider
McGuyver
Mission Impossible - In geheimer Mission
Superman - Die Abenteuer von Lois und Clark
Die Bundys - Eine schrecklich nette Familie (Die beste Serie aller Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Die Bill Cosby Show
Alle unter einem Dach
u.v.m. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## sympathisant (7. Mai 2010)

californication




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte man gesehen haben.


----------



## Cookie Jar (2. Juni 2010)

1. Six Feet Under
2.Malcolm Mittendrin
3. 24
4.South Park
5.How i met your mother 
6.Scrubs
7.Burn Notice


Edit:  Smalville


----------



## wow!löl (6. Juni 2010)

1. Family Guy
2. Scrubs
3. Nachrichten


----------



## Kanjii (7. Juni 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir so ziemlich alles reinziehe - wirklich. Von bis. - sehe ich mir auch noch die etwas älteren, guten Animes an. Jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Animes... Haaach.


Momentan ist bei mir das meist angeschaute;

Next auf MTV,
seit dem es die 1-Minute Dates gibt, ist die Welt ein besserer Ort... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(obwohl ich es doof fand, seh ich es mir irgendwie gerne an...)


----------



## schoeni (7. Juni 2010)

Dexter
Scrubs (ausgenommen der letzten Staffel)
Jericho
King of Queens
One Piece
Dragon Ball Z
Gundam Wings
The Simpsons 
Family Guy
Two and a half men
Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

die wilden 70er
twoandahalfmen
King of Queens
How I met your mother
Immer wieder Jim
Still Standing
Scrubs
LA Ink
Miami Ink
Family Guy
Nitro Circus
Galileo
Meine wilden Tochter oder wie des heißt :>


----------



## PureLoci (7. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar meine Lieblingsserien:

1. 24
2. Band of Brothers (Mini-Serie)
3. The Sopranos
4. Dr. House
5. Scrubs
6. The X-Files (1.-6. Staffel)
7. Star Trek TNG
8. Star Gate SG1 
9. Lost
10. The Pacific (lief noch nicht im Dt. TV)


----------



## Arland (8. Juni 2010)

1. Simpsons
2. Stargate SG1
3. Firefly
4. Jericho
5. Stargate Universe
6. Two and a half Men
7. Scrubs
8. King of Queens
9. Futurama
10. Dr. Who


R.I.P. Firefly und Jericho :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2010)

1. Scrubs
2. Scrubs
3. Öh Scrubs
4. 24 ... und Scrubs
5. Two and a Half Men ( und Scrubs)
6. Stargate
7. How I Met Your Mother (Barnie FTW und Scrubs)
8. King of Queens
9. Simpsons
10. Familie Guy + Scrubs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Two and a Half Men
King of Queens
Malcolm Mittendrin
Scrubs 
Stargate SG1
How i Met your Mother
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Lyua (19. Juni 2010)

L.A ink und Miami ink finde ich auch noch cool.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (23. Juni 2010)

1.South Park
2.Scrubs
3.Malcom mitendrin
4.Simpsons
5.Stargate Atlantis
6.Futurama
7.Nitro Circus
8.Happy Tree Friends
9.Spongebob Schwammkopf
10.One Piece


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Juni 2010)

Einfach mal die Top 5:

1. Die Ludolfs
2. Der Checker
3. Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis
4. West Coast Customs
5. King of Queens



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (24. Juni 2010)

1, pinky and the brain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest als ich klein war- gibts ja seit ewigkeiten nichtmehr
2. scrubs
3. malcom mittendrin
3. futurama 
4. und family guy ofc wurde alles ja schon öfter erwähnt
5. gern hab ich auch immer tom und jerry geschaut als ich noch ein kleiner druide----junge war


----------



## dgx3 (29. Juni 2010)

1. Supernatural
2. Two and a Half Men
3. Psych
4. Scrubs
5. Monk
6. Hinterm Sofa an der Front
7. Immer wieder Jim
8. Naruto (Shippuuden)
9. Dr. House
10. Smallville


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Scrubs,
Dr. House,
Lie to me
one piece
fary tail
rec
Stargate (außer universe)

edit: hinterm sofa an der front
two and a half men
futurama
simpsons
south park
game one


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juli 2010)

*1. Stromberg*
2. King of Queens
3. Two and a half man
4. Simpsons
5. Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

R.I.P Flash Forward....


----------



## Silenzz (13. Juli 2010)

Meine Top 10

1.) Scrubs

2.) Two and a half Men

3.) Supernatural

4.) Simpsons

5.) King of Queens

6.) American Dad

7.) Hinterm Sofa an der Front

8.) How I met your mother

9.) Malcolm Mittendrin

10.) Futurama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (15. Juli 2010)

1.Naruto Shippudden ;D
2. alle hack. teile 
3. Naruto naja aber shippudden ist besser weil es da nicht mehr Kindisch^^.
Alles aber nur von inet^^.


----------



## Parkway (22. Juli 2010)

hm... schwierig

1. Burn notice
2. Two and a half men
3. My name is earl
4. Boston legal
5. LOST (wäre weiter oben, wäre der schluss nicht so saudumm)


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

1) 2 1/2 Men
2) Dexter
3) Chuck
4) Navy CIS
5) Heroes
6) Fringe
7) King of Queens
8) Prison Break
9) Numb3rs
10) Stromberg

Nr. 1-3 ganz klare Favoriten. 4-10 lässt sich über die Platzverteilung nochmal streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darton (29. Juli 2010)

Simpsons

Scrubs

What's, up Dad?

Two and a Half Men

King of Queens

Southpark

American Dad

Family Guy

Alle Dragonball Serien und die Filme

Malcolm mittendrin


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Juli 2010)

Mhh, meine Lieblingsserien sind


Supernatural (Bin gespannt auf die 6. Staffel, nurnoch zwei Monate :> )
Simpsons
Monk
Boston Legal
Eureka
NCIS
CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spur
wobei ich Momentan eig nur Eureka, Boston Legal und Monk regelmäsig guck, von Supernatural hab ich DvD-Boxen und von den Simpsons hab ich geschätzte 88% schon gesehen.
Ausserdem guck ich gerne (aber meistens Unregelmässig) Futurama, Dr. House, Criminal Intent.

Achja, und Ich guck Nummer 6 (DIE erste "Mysterie" Serie überhaupt), läuft auf Arte, kommt immer Samstags^^


----------



## appeal109 (13. August 2010)

1. House M.D.
2. Dexter
3. The Big Bang Theory
4. Family Guy
5. Scrubs


----------



## spaten (13. August 2010)

sgu und dr. house, hoffe mal es geht ende september endlich weiter...


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Mal Nachdenken:
1: Supernatural
2Dicht gefolgt) Scrubs
3: Two and a Half Men
4: Family Guy
/E
5:How i Met your Mother (wie konnt ich das nur Vergessen)
6:Eureka

Sind eig die Serien die ich mir häufig Ansehe. (Und gerne sehe)


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2010)

Scrubs
Simpsons (außer die neuen Folgen, die sind scheisse)
How I Met Your Mother
Family Guy


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (14. August 2010)

NCIS
NCIS: L.A.
Smallville
Stargate
Stargate: Atlantis
Stargate: Universe
Das A-Team
Supernatural
Bob Morane
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin
CSI
CSI: Miami
CS: New York
Castle
Buffy
Angel
Heroes
Firefly
Family Guy
American Dad
Die Simpsons
Legend of the Seeker
Seven Days
Star Trek (Alle)


----------



## Trooperus (15. August 2010)

1. How i met your mother
2. Scrubs
3. Simpsons
4. Two and a half men
5. What´s up dad?
6. Prison Break
7. Malcolm mittendrin


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

1. Greys Anatomy
2. Scrubs
3. Californiacation
4. Lost
5. How i meet your mother
6. Pushing Daisies
7. Castle


----------



## Kaldreth (16. August 2010)

1. Supranos
2. deadwood
3. six feet under
4. scrubs
5. how i met your mother
6. two and a half men


----------



## Delröy1 (17. August 2010)

how i met your mother
sopranos
chuck
scrubs
csi alles
stargate alles
heroes

und was weiß ich jede woche was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nirnaeth Arnoediad (17. August 2010)

noch zwei weitere Krimireihen

Hautnah - Die Methode Hill


Der Wolf


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Scrubs
Simpsons
Family Guy
Drawn to gether
Navy CSI
The Metalist
Bones, die Knochenjägerin

und der andere dessen Name ich immer vergesse.

UND JA! Ich schau mit meiner Mutter gerne mal Dahoam is dahoam.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Malcolm mittendrin
Simpsons
Family Guy
Alle hassen Chris
Scrubs
Chuck
Death Note
Whats up Dad
Two and a Half Men
Die wilden Siebziger
South Park
Broken Comedy
How i met your Mother
u.v.m


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2010)

als erstes definitiv scrubs.
two and a half men
simpsons
family guy
futurama
south park
what's up, dad?
elton vs. simon
Comedy Street
Malcolm Mittendrin
und CSI :>


----------



## Azerak (24. August 2010)

Greys Anatomy   *Ellen Pompeo & Sandra Oh FTW!*
Stargate <3  (Bis auf Universe... das ist dermaßen peinlich auf Jugendliche zugeschnitten...)
Avatar  - Herr der Elemente
Scrubs
Fringe
Desperate Housewifes
Super Natural
Becker
Two and a half Men
Keine Gnade für Dad
Ellen
Ja ich bin männlich und schaue Greys Anatomy / Desperate Housewifes. Und mir ist sowas von egal was andere dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

Was mir noch einfällt :

*Ren & Stimpy*

*True Blood*

ich weiss nicht, ob´s schon genannt wurde ..hatte jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich Lust alle Seiten nachzuschauen ^^


----------



## Alondres (24. August 2010)

1. Two and 1/2 Men
2. Scrubs
3. Simpsons
4. Family Guy
5. Stargate Atlantis
6. Psych
7. Mythbusters
8. Supernatural
9. Futurama
10. Eureka- Die geheime Stadt

Aber Spielfilme sind viel besser!!


----------



## MegaKlops (24. August 2010)

Die Top 5:

1. How I met your Mother (aber nur auf englisch <3)
2. King of Queens
3. Futurama
4. Simpsons
5. Family Guy (ebenfalls nur mit original Synchro :>)


----------



## TheGui (7. Mai 2011)

OMG, STU S2 Folge 17-18. ich hab sowas grandios Emotionales schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Es ist pure verschwendung das die Serie abgesetzt wurde!

Pfui, einfach nur pfui...


----------



## schneemaus (8. Mai 2011)

1. Scrubs
2. Warehouse 13 (H.G. Wells <3 )
3. The L Word
4. How I met your Mother
5. Dr. House
6. Simpsons
7. Law and Order
8. Family Guy
9. Hinter Gittern (ja, ich mag die Serie xD)
10. Eureka
11. iCarly (find das ganz witzig ^^)

Ein Jahr später mal die neue Liste =)


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2011)

Dragonball /Dragonball Z
A-Team
X-Men
Eureka
Simpsons
Spiderman
Herkules
Knight Rider
Family Guy
American Dad
Star Trek
Kampfstern Galagtica (Old)
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Atlantis
Star Trek TNG
Star Trek VOY
Star Trek DS9
Babylon 5
Farscape
Es war einmal...
Kimba der weiße Löwe
Captain Future
Captain Planet
Die Sendung mit der Maus
Airwolf
Akte X
ALF
Roseanne
Alien Nation

Denke mal dat Reicht .. mehr fällt mir gerade net ein ... aber sind halt viele Serien aus den 80er frühen 90ern dabei die ich als Kind gerne gesehen hab


----------



## hüls95 (8. Mai 2011)

Supernatural ! 

[font="Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]​

[/font]


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2011)

Castle
Stargate
Stargate : Atlantis
Sledge Hammer
Two and a half men
Star Trek Enterprise 2001
A-Team
House
True Blood
How i met your Mother
Scrubs


----------



## charly-sue (17. Mai 2011)

two and a half men
heroes
scrubs
my name is earl
how i met your mother
dr. house
flashfoward ^^
LOST

und noch so einige andere serien ^^


----------



## Niklasx (25. Mai 2011)

Meine TOPs 

1. Stern TV
2. K1 Magazin
3. Goodbye Deutschland
4. Dr. House
5. Simpsons
6. Jede Form von Reportage


----------



## Nolflas (2. Juni 2011)

Meine sind (alle laufen nicht mehr davon im TV)

1. Dr.House
2. Leverage
3. FlashForWard
4. Psych
5. Bionic Woman


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Juni 2011)

Momentane Lieblingsserien

-Game of Thrones
.
.
.
-Breaking Bad (der Abstand zu Platz 1 bloß wegen frustrierender Wartezeit)
.
-How i met your mother
-Big bang theory
-South Park


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2011)

Ich schau mir grade die erste Staffel von Blue Mountain State. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe gefällt mir extrem gut.
Die Handlung ist einfach so durchgeknallt und die Charaktere so verrückt dass es schon wieder gut ist.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich schau mir grade die erste Staffel von Blue Mountain State. Das was ich bis jetzt gesehn habe gefällt mir extrem gut.
> Die Handlung ist einfach so durchgeknallt und die Charaktere so verrückt dass es schon wieder gut ist.



Erste Folge.
Keksrennen.

Mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 

Ich hab mich totgelacht.


----------



## Gromer (5. Juni 2011)

EuReKa
Human Target
Battlestar Galactica <--- best Ever ^^
Simpsons
Scrubs
How i Met your Mother 
CSI: Miami
Big Bang Theory
Family Guy
American Dad 
Futurerama


----------



## Scharamo (5. Juni 2011)

1. Supernatural ! !
2. The Walking Dead
3. Boston Legal
4. Navy CIS
5. Castle
6. House m. d.


----------



## Kessendra (5. Juni 2011)

1. Navy CIS
2. Battlestar Galactica
3. Scrubs
4. Star Gate SG1 + Atlantis
5. Dr. House
6. Game of Thrones
7. EuReKa


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2011)

1. The Mentalist
2. Lie to me
3. Criminal Minds
4. Navy CIS
5.How i met your mother
6. Dr. House
7. Cold Case


----------



## Berserkius (6. Juni 2011)

1:Auto-Man
2:Achtung Kontrolle
3okus alles von Rotlicht bis zur Tankstelle
4:King of Queens
5:Jersey Shore
6:Game one
7:Next


----------



## LoLTroll (6. Juni 2011)

- Gummibärenband
- Ducktales
- Dr. House
- Scrubs
- Big bang Theory
- Avatar
- diverse andere Disneyserien


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Juni 2011)

Aktuell:

- Doctor Who (hat leider gerade Sommerpause, aber mein Gott, was für ein geiler Cliffhanger das war!)
- True Blood
- Farscape

Vor kurzem:

- The Big Bang Theory (Sheldon ist einfach GÖTTLICH!)
- Queer As Folk (US-Version)
- The Sarah Jane Adventures
- Stargate Universe (was für eine Enttäuschung das war...)


----------



## Ernst Haft (12. Juni 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Momentane Lieblingsserien
> 
> -Game of Thrones



Kann man eigentlich nicht oft genug erwähnen. Es ist schon traurig, daß etwas in dieser Art nicht im Kino stattfindet (eine Menge Sex und eine komplexe Story), sondern im TV. Bis auf die ersten beiden Staffeln "Battlestar Galactica" und natürlich "Dexter" habe ich kaum eine Serie so genossen!


----------



## Leolost (12. Juni 2011)

1. S.E. Lain
2. Babylon 5 
3. Die Legende von Prinz Eisenherz  
4. Dexter
5. Gargoyles auf den Schwingen der Gerechtigkeit
6. Big Bang Theorie


Echt schwer eine Platzierung zu finden...


----------



## iffs (12. Juni 2011)

1) Stargate Atlantis

2) Stargate Universe

3) Stargate SG1

4) Simpsons

5) how i met your mother


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

1. Scrubs ( mit Abstand )
2. How I Met Your Mother 
3. Big Bang Theory
4. Stargate (bis auf Universe -.-)
5. Twin Peaks


----------



## NviDses (1. August 2011)

Ohne feste Reihenfolge:

- Scrubs
- King of Queens
- Two and a half Men
- The Big Bang Theory
- Primeval
- Smallville
- NCIS
- Eureka
- Psych
- How i met your mother


----------



## Velynn (6. August 2011)

Jersey Shore!!

..Scherz.

Dr. House
Scrubs
Lost


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2011)

Reihenfolge ist eigentlich egal, aber so würde sie ungefähr stimmen:

How I Met Your Mother
Big Bang Theory
South Park
Family Guy
American Dad
Weeds
Stromberg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

Im moment Dexter, einfach klasse, sollte man gesehen haben


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. August 2011)

1. Navy CIS
2. Dr. House
3. Scrubs
4. Simpsons

Sonst schaue ich gar keine Serien. 

Aber ich habe eine gewisse Affinität zu Kochsendungen wie Rach, Rosin, die Kochprofis u.ä. x)


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Dezember 2011)

Momentan schau ich ganz gern "Warehouse 13" und "American Horror Story"- japp ich bin gerad auf dem FX - Trip  
Dann freu ich mich noch über die 4ten Staffeln von "Breaking Bad" und "True Blood"!


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

1. extra3
2. 30 rock
3. stromberg


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2011)

- Big Bang Theory (unglaublich gut, naja die 4.Staffel schwächelte ein wenig, aber sonst....)

- Two and a Half man (aber nur mit Charlie!!)

- Mike an Molly (auch nur wegen Chuck Lorre)

- Beavis and Butthead (Staffel 8 - Juhuu sie sind wieder da)

und lichterfüllt über allem schwebend:	The Walking Dead!!


----------



## Tikume (8. Januar 2012)

Aktuell bin ich sehr begeistert von Dr Who.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIfgIgispS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Januar 2012)

Aktuell:
- My little Pony: Friendship is Magic (eng.)
- South Park (eng. und deu)
- How I Met Your Mother (deu)
- Big Bang Theory (deu)
- Scrubs (bis Ende Staffel 8)

Früher:
- South Park
- Dragonball (Z)
- Pokemon
- Digimon
- One Piece


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Scrubs (Junkie)
Big Bang Theory 
How i met your Mother (nur über Scrubs kennengelernt. Pro 7 eben)
Malcolm Mittendrin
Eureka
South Park
Rach
2 and a half Man (nur mit Ashton ... Charlie ging gar nicht, mit Ashton, bisher eben die ersten 2 Folgen isses vollkommen in Ordnung)


Erinnert ihr euch noch an Taken? (Steven Spielberg)
Fands damals ziemlich geil^^

Ansonsten schaue ich nicht mehr:
Dr. House, über die Zeit irgendwie langweilig geworden. Da waren nur noch die Staffelenden, die interessant waren
Stargate SG 1
Stargate Atlantis
DB Z (daaamals, als es das erste Mal lief)
DB (Anime Wahn vor 10 Jahren)
One Piece (da wächst man leider raus nach einiger Zeit)
South Park (englisch + deutsch gesehen, durch die Sommer/Staffelpausen irgendwann verloren gegangen)


----------



## sympathisant (12. Januar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich sehr begeistert von Dr Who.



im frühjahr 2012 soll die neue staffel "torchwood" anlaufen.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2012)

"Into the West"

Habe ich mir am WE angeschaut. Ist eine Mini-Serie (6teilig) über den "WildenWesten" anhand zweier Familien. 
Der Zeitraum umspannt die Jahre 1825- 1890, in denen am Beispiel der zwei  Familien die Situation zu der damaligen Zeit für die Siedler aber auch für die Indianer (hier der Stamm der Lakota) dargestellt wird.
Sehr sehenswert.


----------



## Zoskia (12. Januar 2012)

Twin Peaks (alltime No.1)
Mad Men
True Blood
Robby, Tobby und das Fliwatüt
Mondbasis Alpha
Robin Hood (80er)
Stromberg


----------



## Kensi (17. Januar 2012)

jede menge, kann man gar nicht alle aufzählen...


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2012)

Dr. Who
Stromberg
Der letzte Bulle
Die dreibeingen Herrscher (oldschool)


----------



## sympathisant (23. Januar 2012)

ganz neu: 

Sons of Anarchy: Stories um ein paar Outlaws in einer amerikanischen Kleinstadt. Mit einer grandiosen Katey Sagal.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die serie kann jetzt schon über myvideo geguckt werden. ab juli dann auch im fernsehen.


----------



## Namosch1 (26. Januar 2012)

Sons of Anarchy entwickelt sich grade zu meiner lieblings serie 
echt genial gemacht finde ich, und sogar die synchro passt in meinen augen

aber das angucken dieser serie lohnt sich alleine wegen der echt guten musik 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFQG6OTXAxg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvAWxPNsNEk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqVqCSLZL1s&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNggLPud_v4&feature=related


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2012)

wobei man sagen muss, dass die staffel sich erst entwickelt. also nicht nach 2 folgen aufhören zu gucken.

schade, dass man noch nicht die synchronisierte serie kaufen kann.


----------



## Foxx82 (26. Januar 2012)

1. Supernatural (grad Staffel 5 und 6 bei eBay geschossen),
2. The walking Dead (geniale erste Staffel),
3. Pushing Daisies,
4. Scrubs,
5. Futurama.


----------



## hôlgerson (26. Januar 2012)

hi leute!!

meine sind
1. csi maimi
2. csi las vegas
3. ncsi
4. ncsi l.a.
5. stargate
6. stargate atlantis
7.andormeda


----------



## Namosch1 (26. Januar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss, dass die staffel sich erst entwickelt. also nicht nach 2 folgen aufhören zu gucken.
> 
> schade, dass man noch nicht die synchronisierte serie kaufen kann.




bin heute mit der ersten staffel durch denke ich mal.
und ja man sollte sich schon eine halbe staffel antun wenns einem "lahm" vorkommt stimmt schon jedoch hoffe ich, dass wenns im sommer bei uns anläuft, es gut beimn publikum ankommt damit nochmehr gedreht wird von dieser serie 

und ja am liebsten würde ich mir alle 4 staffeln direkt auf dvd holen, aber da warte ich auch bis die synchronisiert wurden
die mexikaner verstehe ich im original kaum 

&#8364; staffel 1 ist durch.... einfach geil 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6NDdF-R2uk
DAS ist einfach das perfekte lied fürs ende der ersten staffel....


----------



## Mellsei (31. Januar 2012)

Breaking Bad - wohl die beste Serie, die ich je gesehen habe.

Dexter - Kommt von der Komplexität der Charaktere her nicht ganz an Breaking Bad heran, ist aber nah ran.


----------



## Namosch1 (2. Februar 2012)

Sons pf Anarchy....
habe mir alle 4staffeln innerhlab weniger tage reingezogen(wortwörtlich,durch genug zeit 5-6folgen pro tag  ) 

meiner meinung nach eine der besten serien der letzten jahre 

wie ich schon geschrieben habe ist es alleine wegen der echt verdammt guten musik wert sich diese serie anzugucken hier ein paar kostproben:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zV8KGWtRQI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z6MhSDDRQU&feature=related (peg hat ne verdammt geile singstimme) ich seh se zumindest immer mit roten haaren und so nem komischen schuhverkäufer)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsWXE6Itvms (meiner meinung nach das beste cover vorallem bei der hochzeit kommts sehr gut)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4jgsAXbb8E&feature=related

http://tviv.org/Sons_of_Anarchy/Music hier alle bisher gespielte musik der serie

http://tviv.org/Sons_of_Anarchy hier auchmal eine auflistung des, meiner meinung nach sehr hochwertigen casts.


Spoiler



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonny_Barger hat sehr gut gepasst finde ich 
und auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Trejo habe ich seit der ersten staffel gewartet der story twist um ihn ist ne nette überraschung und der paat da rein wie die faust aufs auge



was auch gut ist man lernt mit nem Spanglisch/Irisch/Schottisch Aktzen umzugehen und sogar teilweise wirklich zu verstehen was die sagen da ;D 
es gibt sehr viele story twists die einen bei stange halten können bei dieser serie 
vorallem da einem einige "Bro´s" ans herz wachsen können wie Opie, Half-Sack,Piney oder Juice

ich schreibe nochn bisschen was das andere vll wissen hier aber einige nicht gespoilert haben wollen daher vorsicht



Spoiler



habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass Juice in der 4ten staffel nur bei den bullen mitgespielt hat, weil er angst hatte das andere erfahren dass sein vater ein Schwarzer ist? hat mich doch ein bisschen verwundert vorallem das recht viele "Wetbags"aká Mexikaner dort mitmischen.
das war so das einzige was ich nicht richtig verstanden habe muss ich zugeben vorallem da er min liebling wurde in der serie



auf steffel 5 (diesen herbst) kann ich mich nur freuen denn das "ende" ist bisher echt spannend gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Breaking Bad - wohl die beste Serie, die ich je gesehen habe.



Kann ich so unterschreiben. Bryan Cranston ist einfach nur genial in seiner Rolle.

Schaue neben Br Ba noch Supernatural und The Walking Dead.


----------



## TheGui (8. Februar 2012)

hôlgerson schrieb:


> hi leute!!
> 
> meine sind
> 1. csi maimi
> ...



wo bleibt da stargate universe?


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben. Bryan Cranston ist einfach nur genial in seiner Rolle.
> 
> Schaue neben Br Ba noch Supernatural und The Walking Dead.



Jo TWD hat mich auch sehr überrascht... Aber guck ich im Moment nich, da ich lieber warte bis die Staffel komplett da is...

Game of Thrones fand ich irgendwie ganz gut, obwohl ich jetzt nich so der Mittelalter-Fan bin...
Genauso komisch fand ich es als ich in "New Girl" reingeschaut habe... Sowas is ja so gar nich mein Ding und man kann ja eh vieles vergessen was hier im TV läuft, aber ich fand das irgendwie total lustig... Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das ich total betrunken war, als ich mir 2 oder 3 Folgen angesehen habe... Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch "Hilters Helfer" oder so zum brüllen gefunden 
Sollte ich also nochmal nüchtern angucken... ^^


----------



## Gandolfini (17. Februar 2012)

Meine lieblinge z.Z.

Auf Platz 1 komt nur das allerbeste,was Qualität anbelangt,sowie meine Persönliche Meinung+ imdb rating sowie anderen reviews diverser internetseiten miteinbezogen.
Hab alles auf englisch geguckt.

1. Sopranos / Game of Thrones / Twin Peaks / Arrestet Developement / Firefly / The Wire
2. Oz / The Shield / Boardwalk Empire / Six Feet Under / Deadwood / Breaking Bad / Seinfeld
3. The Walking Dead / Prison Break / American Horror Story / Eastbound & Down / Sons of Anarchy / Carnìvale / Justified / Louie /Luther / Man vs. Wild
4. Californication
5. Dexter/Spartacus


----------



## geniushendrix (17. Februar 2012)

Sons of anarchy - super Serie. Auch wenn leider erste eine Staffel deutsch synchronisiert ist, aber extrem gut und ich liebe Ron perlman!


----------



## Namosch1 (21. Februar 2012)

geniushendrix schrieb:


> Sons of anarchy - super Serie. Auch wenn leider erste eine Staffel deutsch synchronisiert ist, aber extrem gut und ich liebe Ron perlman!


wenn man weiss wo man suchen muss kann man sich alle 4 staffeln auf englisch angucken 

bin mir grade neben The Walking Dead auch Grimm am angucken hätte nicht gedacht, dass die serie meinem geschmack entspricht
ne mischung aus Supernatural und Super RTL (muss auch öfters lachen wie bei TWD  )

Grimm ist echt ne nette sache finde ich, auch wenn bisher nur 11 folgen draussen sind aber ist in meinen augen raltiv gut gemacht
(vorallem das raten um welche geschichte der Grimms es sich grade dreht. bin da schon en bissl länger rausgewachsen^^)


----------



## Velynn (28. Februar 2012)

Columbo


----------



## Foxwood (23. März 2012)

Chuck
 NCIS
 Big Bang Theory
 How I met your mother
 Game of Thrones


----------



## sympathisant (23. März 2012)

Die SoA werden in der 5. Staffel keine Harleys mehr fahren?! Ich bin enttäuscht.


----------



## Jordin (23. März 2012)

atm mit Abstand "Shameless"


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2012)

Noch bis Oktober warten 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLKGePNr61k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Frusciante08 (5. April 2012)

Bei mir sinds:

Game of Thrones

The Sopranos

Breaking Bad

Six Feet Under

Dexter

Sherlock

Boston Legal

True Blood

Californication

Entourage

24


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2012)

"Don't trust the bitch in apartment 23" hat ein paar kranke ideen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djY8yZIBw8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2012)

Im Moment laufen im TV eigentlich nur 2 Serien fuer die ich gezielt einschalte:

1) Homeland
2) Castle


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Deswegen guck ich auch keine Serien im TV. Vom wöchentlichen warten und Werbung mal ganz abgesehen ^^

Hab mir jetzt die komplette erste Staffel von Shameless angeguckt... Gar nich sooo langweilig wie ich vermutet hab.

Naja und ich hab mir Bleach bis zum aktuellem Staffenende angeguckt. Da warte ich eigentlich immer bis wieder so 20-30 neue Folgen da sind. Für mich immer noch das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Anime...


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2012)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> Sons pf Anarchy....



Habe mir aufgrund deies Hinweises mal die erste Staffel 1 angesehen und die Serie ist auf jeden Fall interessant.
Folge 12 ging dann ganz gut an die Nieren.

Bin gespannt was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

SIMPSONS! Seit ca. 15 Jahren. Nicht durchgehend, aber ist und bleibt das Nonplusultra.

Wenn ich mal dazu komme auch How I met your Mother, super Serie und die Typen da sind richtig sympathisch. The Big Bang Theory ist auch ok, aber teilweise zu überzeichnet. Die letzten Tage auch mal wieder bei King of Queens gelandet, ist immer gut zwischendurch.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich kann über die Simpson irgendwie nich mehr lachen. Langsam hab ich mich da (leider) echt satt gesehen...


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Mai 2012)

Nun, zugegebenermaßen sind einige der neueren Folgen leider nicht mehr so witzig wie die älteren. Aber was solls, jede Serie schwächelt mal zwischendurch. Was mir aber wirklich bitter aufstößt ist die neue Stimme von Marge, klingt furchtbar. Anke Engelke war genial als Sprecherin von Dori in Findet Nemo, aber zu Marge passt sie leider überhaupt nicht. Die ursprüngliche deutsche Synchronstimme ist und bleibt unerreicht.

Nichtsdestotrotz... SIMPSONS!


----------



## shadow24 (4. Mai 2012)

simpsons haben tatsächlich etwas den reiz verloren.läuft einfach schon ewig,aber egal,manche folgen schau ich auch zum 6. mal gerne...aber schalte die kiste schon seit jahren nicht mehr extra für simpsons an...

naja einzige serie,wenn man da von ner serie sprechen kann, die ich momentan schaue, ist Spartacus...herrlich splattermässig udn direkt abgekupfert von 300...von daher auch die uhrzeit: freitag nacht frühestens ab 22.30 uhr auf pro7...heute gehts wieder rund um 23 uhr...must see...


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Mai 2012)

Dito. Find die auch nicht mehr lustig.

Zur Zeit schau ich mir Deadwood an. Nette Western Serie.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

Ja mit teilweise ziemlich derben Dialogen 

Und letztes mal auf das hier gestoßen. Gibt glaub ich nur 8 Episoden die alle aber so ne Stunde gehen glaube ich. Fand ich echt sehr witzig muss ich sagen... ^^

Mad Dogs

"Eine Gruppe von vier Freunden reist auf die Urlaubsinsel Mallorca, um ihren alten Kumpel Alvo zu besuchen. Alvo hat ein Vermögen mit Immobilien gemacht. Alle amüsieren sich zunächst und verleben eine schöne Zeit mit gutem Essen und Alkohol. Doch die Stimmung schlägt um, als sich herausstellt, dass die Yacht, die sie für einen Segeltörn benutzt haben, gestohlen ist und ein Mord begangen wird. Aber das ist erst der Beginn eines Alptraums, der die Freundschaft der vier Männer auf eine harte Probe stellen wird. "


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2012)

oh mann,ich glaub ich werd noch zum tv junkie...jetzt schalte ich schon wegen 2 serien in der woche die kiste an...zum glück gibts spartacus nur freitag nacht,aber the walking dead läuft freitags,samstags udn sonntags(so wars jedenfalls letzte woche)...
da diesen freitag die spartacus-folge wohl nich so der hit wird,kann ich die zeitgleich laufende zombiefolge schauen...ansonsten muss ich wohl mal wieder mein videorecorder aktivieren... 
trailer spartacus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2CqtNeRK_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




trailer the walking dead:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dCJ2VTC1Ks4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Maddis1337 (22. Mai 2012)

1. Game of Thrones
2. Breaking Bad
Dann ist erstmal Pause in der Liste


----------



## Rifter (1. Juni 2012)

An Serien könnt ich euch einige Gute nennen...

Star Trek: TNG, DS9, VOY, ENT
Stargate: SG1, Atlantis
Sci-Fi: EUReKA, Dr. Who, Torchwood
Zeichentrick: The Simpsons, Futurama, American Dad, Family Guy, Southpark
Comedy/Sitcom: Scraps, Friends, Tow an a Half Man, How I Met Your Mother...

Hab sicher noch einige vergessen, so alte Serien wie A-Team, Night Rider, Rosane hab ich früher gern gesehn

Welche drei Serien ich auf eine Isel mitnehmen würde wären:
1. ST:VOY
2. Dr. Who
3. Scrubs


----------



## EspCap (2. Juni 2012)

Stargate SG1, Atlantis, Universe. Ja, auch Universe. Das wäre noch eine der besten Serien ever geworden. Das Potential war da. Lahme erste Season, aber die zweite hat eindeutig Lust auf mehr gemacht. Enorm schade, dass es abgesetzt wurde. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht das endgültige Ende für das Stargate-Franchise ist. 

Battlestar:Galactica. Eureka. Psych. Life (die Serie). Futurama. Family Guy. American Dad. Cleveland Show. Das übliche Zeug (TBBT, HIMYM, Scrubs...)

Wo wir gerade in diesem Thread sind: Ich suche eine SciFi-Serie, die ich nach SG-1 schauen kann (Atlantis und Universe hatte ich schon vorher durch).

Star Trek? Möglich, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die erste Serie (Stargate:TOS) "antun" will. Storymäßig sicherlich top, aber Weltraumserien aus den 60ern... die Effekte und Animationen sind da einfach so schlecht, dass es mich beim schauen stört. Ja, nennt mich Banause. Kann man einfach mit TNG anfangen? Und dann welche Reihenfolge, TNG -> DS9 -> VOY? 

Oder: Babylon 5? Wird eigentlich überall hoch gelobt. Was haltet ihr so davon?


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. Juni 2012)

K11


----------



## Rifter (3. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Stargate SG1, Atlantis, Universe. Ja, auch Universe. Das wäre noch eine der besten Serien ever geworden. Das Potential war da. Lahme erste Season, aber die zweite hat eindeutig Lust auf mehr gemacht. Enorm schade, dass es abgesetzt wurde. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht das endgültige Ende für das Stargate-Franchise ist.



Hängt ihn  ... zuviel süßholzgeraspel und GZSZ Kinderkram***! Ne ich hör lieber auf sonst wirds noch unschön 
Die Idee von SGU das Franchise noch tiefer in den Weltraum zu tragen und die Ursprünge der Stargates zu erforschen war genial aber das Endprodukt hat mich dann zu sehr an die eine Parodie erinnert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r3nU8Y2_354

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Wo wir gerade in diesem Thread sind: Ich suche eine SciFi-Serie, die ich nach SG-1 schauen kann (Atlantis und Universe hatte ich schon vorher durch).
> 
> Star Trek? Möglich, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die erste Serie (Stargate:TOS) "antun" will. Storymäßig sicherlich top, aber Weltraumserien aus den 60ern... die Effekte und Animationen sind da einfach so schlecht, dass es mich beim schauen stört. Ja, nennt mich Banause. Kann man einfach mit TNG anfangen? Und dann welche Reihenfolge, TNG -> DS9 -> VOY?
> 
> Oder: Babylon 5? Wird eigentlich überall hoch gelobt. Was haltet ihr so davon?



Wenn du (als SciFi-Fan) tatsächlich noch kein Star Trek geseh hast würd ich mal mit TNG (nach ein zwei Staffeln nehmen die folgen auch fahrt auf) anfangen. TOS ist meiner meinung nach nur etwas für sehr eingefleischte Fans, es sei den man steht auf Retro  . DS9 kann man besonders empfehlen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2012)

TNG war aber anfangs auch recht grottig von den Effekten. Ich denke da nur an die typischen Planeten bestehend aus Rosa Nebel  Auch von den Drehbüchern her ist die Zeit nicht stehngeblieben.
Ein bisschen Leidensfähigkeit sollte man heutzutage definitv einplanen.

Aber das bekommt man schon hin, zur Nor mit Dr Who Folgen aus den 60er und 70ern abhärten erstmal


----------



## Cabulator (6. Juni 2012)

Also meine absolute lieblingssendung im moment ist sons of anarchy. biker sind eh cool und die handlung ist auch top!


----------



## Remaire (7. Juni 2012)

1. The Big Bang Theory
2. How i met your mother
3. King of Queens
4. Two and a half men
5. Family Guy
6. Simpsons
7. Spongebob
8. Little Britain
9. Cosmo & Wanda
10. Malcolm Mittendrin


----------



## Gandolfini (8. Juni 2012)

Hab eben Battlestar Galactica beendet. Hab die Serie innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen verschlungen...wirklich, was besseres im Scifi berreich hab ich noch nie gesehen,vorallem das Ende von Season 3 mit der stimmungsvollen Musik undsoweiter... Das Finale eben hat mir sogar Tränen in die Augen getrieben 
Mit Firefly das beste in diesem Berreich wie ich finde. Evtl guck ich mir noch Farscape und Babylon 5 an. Ich schau jetzt eben Sicifi Serien da ich sonst schon alle guten Serien durch hab. 2 TB an Serien hab ick auf den Platten .


----------



## Teysha (8. Juni 2012)

Ich schau gern Boston Legal, weil es eine eigene Art von Humor hat. 
Seinfeld war damals meine Lieblingssitcom und schaue sie heute noch zwischendurch. 
Family Guy schaue ich extrem gerne aufgrund des Humors der Serie.
Spartacus, weil es geniale Plots hat - demnächst werde ich mir Game of Thrones ansehen.


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2012)

Es gibt Leute die stehn drauf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Z09bNgSeMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juni 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die stehn drauf:



Und die Zahl der Fans nimmt seit gestern Nacht exponential zu .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wYxhOWDeLcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eQwAilMWtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man beachte, daß die Australier es schaffen, für eine äußerst günstige Serie gute deutsche Sprecher zu bekommen, während ihre Kollegen aus Hollywood das selbst bei Riesenbudgets vergeigen...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2012)

Schaue gerade mal wieder....

Renegade - Gnadenlose Jagd. Schöne Serie und Lorenzo Lamas glänzt in dieser Serie sowieso. Zwar älter die Serie, aber Super.


----------



## skyline930 (26. Juni 2012)

1. SPARTACUS!!!
2. Fringe
3. CSI (und alle Variationen davon )
4. Scrubs
5. Big Bang Theory
6. How I Met Your Mother
7. Family Guy, American Dad, Simpsons, Spongebob, One Piece, Detektiv Conan, ...

Richtig jede Folge gucken ist aber eigentlich nur Spartacus und Fringe, der Rest ist so, wenns halt läuft dann guck ichs halt.


----------



## Beefm4n! (26. Juni 2012)

South Park,
Batman,
The Big Bang Theory,
Game of Thrones,
King of Queens,
Hör mal der da Hämmert


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

South Park
Simpsons
Desperate Housewives
Party Bruda
Chobits


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juli 2012)

Oh mit Breaking Bad geht es tatsächlich weiter. Erste Folge der 5. Staffel wurde gesendet. Dachte das wäre alles gewesen...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. Juli 2012)

1.) Akte X
2.) Criminal Minds
3.) CSI (alle 3)
4.) NCIS
5.) Miami Vice
6.) SOKO5113
7.) Rom
8.) Mentalist (wenn´s bischen häufiger Red John gäb, wäre es in meiner Liste weit höher)
9.) Criminal Intent
10.) Pixelmacher

ok, sehr Crime-lastig, aber steh ich nunmal drauf (jeder Jeck is anders)


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh mit Breaking Bad geht es tatsächlich weiter. Erste Folge der 5. Staffel wurde gesendet. Dachte das wäre alles gewesen...



Und direkt eine wirklich erstklassige Folge! Ob sich die superbe 4. Staffel noch steigern lässt?


----------



## Merikur (18. Juli 2012)

NCIS 
The Mentalist
Hawai Five-O
The Big Bang Theory
How I met your mother


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

Elfenlied


----------



## Micro_Cuts (30. Juli 2012)

Supernatural
The Vampire Diarys
Fringe

... kenne alle folgen, natürlich auf englisch!


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2012)

Neuer Trailer:

Dinosaurs on a spaceship!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8c_zE0B0na8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (3. August 2012)

Amy, Rory, River, Daleks, Dinosaurier, Raumschiffe, Wheeping Angels und jede Menge kaputtmachen - wieviel besser kann es noch werden?

Aber daß Du mir nicht Bescheid gesagt hast, daß die 4. Staffel von "Warehouse 13" bereits läuft, trage ich Dir immer noch nach   !


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

Futurama (die alten Staffeln vor 2010), Simpsons, -


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2012)

True Blood
Breaking Bad
One Tree Hill
The Walking Dead
Southland
Game of Thrones
How I met your Mother

Denke das wars, Animes ausgenommen (dann wäre die Liste deutlich länger ^^), vll sinds noch 1-2 mehr aber die fallen mir nun Spontan nicht ein


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Simpsons,Game of Thrones & How I met your Mother


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Meine AllOverTime Lieblingsserien:

1. Babylon 5
2. Eine schrecklich nette Familie
3. Akte X
4. Angel (Buffy)
5. Buffy - The Vampire Slayer
6. Lost
7. Star Trek TNG
8. The Big Bang Theory
9. Scrubs
10. Malcolm in the Middle
11. O.C. California, aber nur solange Marissa noch lebt, danach ists müllig.
12. Two and a half men, aber nur mit Charlie Sheen.

Heroes, find ich nur bis zum "Tod" von Seiler gut. Danach ists mir zu abstrus.

Simpsons kann ich leider nicht rauf nehmen. Zwar hab ich die ersten paar Staffeln unzählige Male geschaut, aber ab irgend nem Zeitpunkt wurde die Serie einfach nur noch doof. Die Geschichten waren mit der Zeit völlig zusammenhangslos und der Zeichenstil zu überdreht. Ausserdem entwickelte sich ein gewisser bescheuerter Fäkalhumor, dens vorher so nicht gab.

Naruto und Dragonballs find ich nur die Staffeln gut, in denen die Leute noch jung sind.


----------



## shadow24 (6. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meine AllOverTime Lieblingsserien:




all over time?na dann lass dir mal von einem dino erzählen welche folgen ich am meisten gesehen habe:
Raumschiff Enterprise(die originalfolgen in den 70ern)
Captain Future
Wicky
Starsky und Hutch
Detective Rockford
Mit Schirm,Charme und Melone

das waren die serien die wir in meiner kindheit begierig verfolgten...die heutigen sitcoms sind meiner meinung nach alle schrott.liegt wohl auch an der flut von serien

bis vor ca 10 jahren hab ich noch ab und an die simpsons geschaut udn die einzige aktuelle (Mini)Serie die ich schaue ist Spartacus...ich bin einfach zu alt für dne ganzen scheiss der da den ganzen tag in der kiste flimmert


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Raumschiff Enterprise hab ich auch komplett gesehn, finde sie trotzdem verhältnismässig mässig ^^. Also zum ersten Mal schauen top, aber ein zweites oder drittes Mal find ich dann irgendwie nicht mehr so toll. Die von mir aufgezählten Serien kann ich alle unzählige Male schauen.

Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone hat auch was, stimmt, aber den Rest mag ich nicht so.

und naja, Geschmäcker ändern auch mit der Zeit


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

1. Game of Thrones
2. Scrubs
3. Southpark
4. The walking Dead
5. The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

top serien sind schwer zählbar weil es kommen immer soviel neue serien oder man entdeckt alte serien die man vorher nicht mitbekam

gabs ein serien limit vom te ?


----------



## ego1899 (10. September 2012)

Naja is doch einfach schon ganz gut wenn mal jemanden der Stoff ausgeht, einfach für neue Ideen ^^

Kumpel von mir guckt echt ziemlich viel Zeug, hat mir jetzt was empfohlen nachdem er die erste und bis jetzt einzige Staffel gesehen hat.
Hab jetzt die ersten beiden Folgen geguckt und muss sagen find ich echt klasse, auch wenn ich das vorher nich erwartet hätte...
Is auch echt lustig teilweise... Soll sich auch noch sehr steigern ^^
Weiß nich ob das vielleicht schon allgemein bekannt is, ich kannte sie nich...

*The Black Donnellys *
(mit einigen bekannten Gesichtern, u.A. sogar Olivia Wilde, was mich ja sehr verwundert hat. Ich kann´s sehr empfehlen bisher. Gibts auch auf Deutsch...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anjRkzHEtyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (11. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *The Black Donnellys *



danke dafür 

ist bisher echt genial


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Ja? Ok gut mal andere Meinungen als Bestätigung zu hören ^^
Hab auch erst 3 Folgen gesehen aber find´s jetzt schon klasse..
Da kann ich mich ja nich sooo getäuscht haben...


----------



## Namosch1 (11. September 2012)

nein da hast du dich nicht getäuscht 

wenn wer fragen würde: "wie kannst du die serie beschreiben?"
ich würde sagen "eine mischung aus The Boondock Saints und Four Brothers "


----------



## Rifter (15. September 2012)

Ich find so viele Serien gut...

Wenn ich die wahl hätte nur 3 auf eine Insel mit zu nehmen wären das sicher:


Star Trek : DS9
Stargate Atlantis
Eureka


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

Supernatural
Navy CIS (NCIS)
Lost
24
NCIS Los Angeles


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Mit großem Abstand "Breaking Bad", richtig Gut.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Hahaha gerade die erste Folge der neuen 5. Staffel von Breaking Bad geguckt und musst mich schon wieder so wegschmeißen xD
8 Folgen hab ich aufm Rechner, ich glaube die müssen heute auch alle dran glauben 


Edit: 
Jepp, bis dato 8 Folgen gesehen und überzeugt ^^ 
Auch die erste Staffel die ich auf Englisch sehe und ich muss sagen 1000x besser, allein schon weil man die nervige Synchronstimme von Bryan Cranston nich mehr ertragen muss...


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (4. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt's so einige^^

- The Sopranos
- The Wire
- The Shield
- Breaking Bad
- How i met your mother (will da endlich mal wissen, wers nun ist^^ --> keine Spoiler bitte!) 
- Big Bang Theory
- Prison Break
- uvm.

Die drei erst genannten sind meine Lieblingsserien (auch in der Reihenfolge).


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2012)

Guckt hier jemand ausser mir noch Sons of Anarchy oder Grimm?


----------



## Doodless (30. Dezember 2012)

ouuuuyeah

Sons of Anarchy
Walking Dead 
American Horror Story


----------



## Plato0n (10. Januar 2013)

Boston Legal

Blue Mountain State

Big Bang Theory




ziemlich die reihenfolge, wobei auf Platz 3 prügelt sich so einiges


----------



## Henlenrose (20. März 2013)

Was sagen uns diese zwei Aussagen?






__________________________________________________
Diablo 3 Gold|Gw2 gold|Wow Gold|Runescape Gold


----------



## Reflox (21. März 2013)

The Walking Dead

Hawaii Five-0

Game of Thrones

Southpark


----------



## Desdinova (21. März 2013)

Ich habe als Kind viele Serien angesehen. Die einzige Serie die ich aktuell verfolge ist Breaking Bad, allerdings habe ich in einem Anfall von Nostalgie mal wieder in "Wunderbare Jahre" reingeschaut. Fand ich damals super 
Hab dazu gleich noch ein "Früher & Heute" gemacht, wen es interessiert -> Klick


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Game of Thrones
Breaking Bad
Californication (bis zur 5. Staffel)
Fringe
The Walking Dead
Dexter
Boardwalk Empire
Sons of Anarchy
The Mentalist


----------



## mrsB25 (5. April 2013)

Lost
New Girl
The Big Bang Theory
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Namosch1 (7. April 2013)

nach einer längeren pause habe ich wiedermal wieder angefangen, 
mir ein paar serien anzugucken, und ein paar schätze gefunden 

Doctor Who habe ich ende letzten jahres mit angefangen(durch freie zeit in 10 tagen alle neuen (2005) folgen geguckt)... 
komme ich nichtmehr von weg  
nachdem es vor ein paar jahren mal auf pro7 lief dachte ich "was für ein mist"
aber nach Dommsday(s2 finale da hatte ich tränen in den augen   ) sowie End of Time(s4 "finale" es fällt unter die specials (ich hoffe irgendwie, dass The Master nochmal auftauchen wird= )
jetzt denke ich ... "wann gehts weiter?!"
also platzt 1 hat sich diese serie verdient bei mir.

Braking Bad.. ein krebskranker der meth kocht..irgendwie total bescheuert aber trozdem so richtig geil 
platzt 2

Bones.. irgendwie mag ich die serie, aber irgendwie hasse ich die mittlerweile auch
"gott hier" "wunder da" geht mir, als nicht religiöser mensch teilweise zuweit
genauso, dass Temperence immer weiter vermenschlicht wird.. als kaltes Logisches "ding" hat sie mir besser gefallen   
platzt 3

Sons Of Anarchy wir immer komischer aber ich hoffe mit staffel 6 blickt man ein bisschen mehr durch 
platzt 4

The Walking Dead.. nunja, nachdem ich staffel 1 so nebenher mal mitverfolgt habe, sagte mir die serie nicht zu,
aber mittlerweile, mit dem richtigen "bösewicht" gefällt es mir immer besser hat aber leider auch 3 staffeln gedauert bis dahin.
platzt 5

das sind so die "dauerbrenner" bei mir 

"neuere" seiren habe ich bisher nicht so richtig tolles gefunden, ausser vielleicht

Arrow: Milliardenerbe wird auf angeblich einsamer insel gefunden, und rächt zuhause mit auf "der insel"(lost?^^) erlangten fähigkeiten, 
seine Stadt, irgendwie sehenswert, aber auch irgendwie nicht..
muss man selber entscheiden Arrow Trailer

Copper: ein junger kriegsveteran wird polizist in new york ums jahr 1860 Copper Trailer

John Adams: Wikipedia Link habe ich selber bisher nochnicht geguckt, habe sie aber empfohlen bekommen

Mfg Namosch


----------



## Thoor (20. April 2013)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> Sons Of Anarchy wir immer komischer aber ich hoffe mit staffel 6 blickt man ein bisschen mehr durch
> platzt 4



Jup, bin jetzt bei Staffel 5, ich liebe diese Serie total, aber ich habs bissl übertrieben gefunden als sie plötzlich Achtung Spoiler: 



Spoiler



mitten in CA Krieg spielen mit RPG's, Sniper Rifles und Tretminen O_o


----------



## Ascalonier (22. April 2013)

House of Cards


[media][/media]


----------



## Morisson (22. April 2013)

Wieso lese ich hier nichts von Shameless?!
Mehr als geniale Serie, also di US Version und nicht dieses dumme Zeug aus UK!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGK-Pm2Z-9c
Nach BB und GoT das Beste was man sich reinziehen kann.
Gut, Community ist auch noch witzig!


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2013)

Mal schauen, gibt bei den Comedy-Serien halt wenig das wirklich genial ist.


----------



## Ascalonier (22. April 2013)

Liegt daran das nur wenige Pay haben und die Serien erst viel später oder gar nicht in free ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## Masura1 (1. Juni 2013)

Meine Lieblinsserien sind:

K-ON!
Angel Beats
Madoka Magica
Samurai Girls


----------



## Steffi007 (10. Juni 2013)

Allerbeste deutsche Serie ist einfach alles was zählt
Danach kommt Prison break


----------



## Farantula (23. Juni 2013)

Legend of the Seeker, auch wenn es total von der Buchserie abweicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

Star Trek TNG
Babylon 5
Battlestar Galactica
A Game of Thrones


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

Meine Top 9:

Flashpoint

Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Friendes

Ehe ist..

Two and a Hafl Men

Drawn Togehter

Batman Tas(Ich will endliche eine verdammte deutsche DVD Veröfentlichung oder eine Box die ich mit einen Pal Gerät abspielen kann)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2k3 aber!!!)

Ich mag alle gleich.


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

Spartacus und walking death


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

- Batman Beyond
- Young Justice
- Green Lantern: The Animated Series
- Arrow
- Little Britain
- TMNT
- Mythbusters

Ich merke gerade, dass die meisten Serien, die ich mag, gar nicht mehr laufen. ^^


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

TMNT(2012er auf Nik),Mythbusters(DMAX) und Green Lantern Tas(Kabel) laufen noch im fersehn. Batman Beyond müsste letztes jahr beim Sender Carton Network(US) ersetzt worden durch Batman the Brave and Bolt sein.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> TMNT(2012er auf Nik),Mythbusters(DMAX) und Green Lantern Tas(Kabel) laufen noch im fersehn. Batman Beyond müsste letztes jahr beim Sender Carton Network(US) ersetzt worden durch Batman the Brave and Bolt sein.



Die meisten, nicht alle. Dass MB und TMNT noch aktuell sind, weiß ich. Wobei ich TMNT nur auf Englisch gucke, die deutsche Synchro ist (mal wieder) zum abgewöhnen.

Und ja, GLTAS läuft sicherlich noch irgendwo, aber ich will mir nicht die Wiederholungen ansehen. Die Serie wurde nach der 1. Staffel beendet und wird nicht fortgesetzt. Das gleiche gilt für Young Justice, beide Serien werden trotz großer Fanbase und Letter Writing Campaign nicht weitergeführt. Und wer YJ verfolgt hat, weiß, dass das Ende absolut unbefriedigend war und auf eine ursprünglich geplante 3. Staffel hindeutet. :-(

Batman Beyond läuft seit locker 10 Jahren nicht mehr, allerdings wird die Serie als Comic fortgeführt. Da ich die Adaption aber nicht mag, kommt das für mich nicht in Frage. TBATB gefällt mir übrigens gar nicht, weder vom Stil, noch vom Inhalt her.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Welches TMNT? Ich bin bei der 2k3 Serie bei Season 2 Episode 26(Der Champion). Schau es bis Season 3 noch aud Deutsch.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (14. Juli 2013)

Supernatural
The Vampire Diaries
Arrow
Roswell


----------



## Morisson (14. Juli 2013)

Shameless! Aber bitte nicht die UK Staffeln!


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit:
Suburgatory
Revenge

Evergreens
the simpsons
two and a half men (nur die mit charlie sheen) jetzt ist die serie tot, sie wissen es nur noch nicht.


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

dragonball, dragonball z. aber bitte im japanischen uncut original mit subs -.-
battlestar galactica ( fand die alten schon als knirps toll, und die neuen sind einfach nur *WTF* )


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Ich hau mal etwas absolut wirres rein: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was müssen meine kleinen klüsigen Äuglein sehen: Es gibt sogar eine dritte Staffel O,o? WTF

Habe ich letztes Jahr nochmal angeschaut, und hat mir immernoch gefallen.


----------



## peter091 (30. August 2013)

1. Breaking Bad (endlich wieder neue Folgen!)

2. NCIS

3. How I Met Your Mother

Und als Klassiker, King of Queens


----------



## ShaGuck (19. November 2013)

Ganz klar:

The Walking Dead

Breaking Bad

Dexter

Lost


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

onepiece
game of thrones
breaking bad
pretty little liars :3
mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein


----------



## callahan123 (27. November 2013)

Top:
Game of Thrones
Star Trek TNG
Die Simpsons
The Big Bang Theory (neue Staffeln verflachen leider so langsam)
Family Guy
Spongebob
Late Night with Jimmy Fallon (ok, ist eine Show, komt aber auch in Serie)

Flop:
CSI: Whatever und eigentlich jede aktuelle amerikanische Krimi-/Arztserie (Hauptsache die Kamera steht nie still...)
Bully macht Buddy (oder wie die heißt, fremdschämen hoch 10)
Two and a half man - the Kutcher-Diaries
Last Man Standing
Two broke girls
...


----------



## karull (1. Dezember 2013)

Meine sind 

- Sons of Anarchy
- Buffy/ Angel
- M*A*S*H
- NCIS 
- NCIS LA
- Hawaii Five 0
- Facing Kate /Fairly Legal
- Cheers
- Supernatural
- Two Broke Girls
- The Walking Dead
- Bones 
- The Finder
- Akte X


----------



## zoizz (1. Dezember 2013)

Modern Family mit Al Bundy gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2014)

Hab mal angefangen True Detective zu schauen. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher in welche Richtung die Serie will. Momentan tippe ich da eher auf philosophieren über das Leben.
Aber sie hat in den ersten Folgen bereits eine Anziehungskraft entwickelt. Bin gespannt wohin die Reise da geht.


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Februar 2014)

Big Bang Theory
Two and a half Men
Little Britain
Come fly with me
Simpsons
King of Queens
Malcom Mittendrin
Alle hassen Chris
Bill Cosby Show
Scrubs
Der Prinz von Bel-Air
Alle unter einem Dach
Eine schrecklich nette Familie
Dexter
Ein Herz und eine Seele
Miss Marple
Columbo
Monk
Mord ist ihr Hobby 
Edgar Wallace
Alf
Das A-Team
MASK
Saber Rider und die Starsheriffs
Starcom
Bravestarr
Ein Käfig voller Helden
Hör mal wer da hämmert

Ich bin eher der Serien Junkie der alten Generation.


----------



## Mikaaa (20. Februar 2014)

Also meine Lieblingsserie, und damit bin ich sicherlich nicht alleine, ist aktuell Breaking Bad. Natürlich mag ich auch Klassiker wie Heros, Friends oder Stromberg. Seit aber endlich die 5te Staffel von Breaking Bad bei WATCHEVER verfügbar ist:http://www.watchever.de/serien/breaking-bad-staffel-5-80853, bin ich im Serienmarathon. Soo gut. Echt schade, dass das Ganze inzwischen ein Ende gefunden hat. :-( Was gucke ich denn dann nach meinem Marathon? Ideen?


----------



## Tikume (19. März 2014)

*RIN Daughters of Mnemosyne* ist eine 6-teilige Anime Serie, die mir gut Gefallen hat.
Es geht im groben um eine unsterbliche Detektivin, das Ganze ist aber in eine große Rahmenhandlung um den Baum Yggdrasil und die Unsterblichkeit gebettet.

Wer mit Gewalt und Sexszenen nicht klar kommt, sollte besser die Finger davon lassen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNGw8gQ2zDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. März 2014)

-


----------



## Tikume (22. März 2014)

Ich bin gerade mit Broadchurch fertig geworden und die Serie hat mich wirklich gepackt.
Vordergründig geht es darum den Mörder des 11-jährigen Danny Lattimer zu finden. Der Krimi Part ist nicht unwichtig, aber eigentlich nur ein Vehikel für die vielschichtigen Emotionalen Beziehungen die ausgiebig beleuchtet werden. Der Serie gelingt es dabei mit leisen Tönen den Zuschauer emotional zu packen.
Großartige Leistung vor allem von Olivia Colman und David Bradley.

Staffel 1 ist in sich komplett abgeschlossen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOnus6OvViM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tinyx (24. März 2014)

So hier mal meine Lieblings-Serien:


American Horror Story (Murder House / Asylum / Coven)

Big Bang Theory

Blacklist

Blue Mountain State

Chuck

Dexter

Game of Thrones 

Hannibal

How I Met Your Mother

Supernatural

Walking Dead


----------



## Ladybird34 (11. August 2014)

Game of Thrones

Lawn&Order NY: SVU


----------



## Memm-Phista (25. August 2014)

Definitiv Game of Thrones, da man die Serien gucken kann, obwohl man die Bücher schon kennt!
Dann auf jeden Fall Hannibal. Die Zusammenhänge, Manipulationen und das Wesen Hannibals sind in der Serie sehr gut ausgearbeitet.
Und Criminal Minds darf wegen den spannenden Fällen auch nicht vergessen werden ^^


----------



## ZeldeR (9. September 2014)

Für mich ist Dexter einfach eine wirklich gut durchdachte Serie. Klar, es gibt ne Menge gute Serien. Breaking Bad, Prison Break, 2 Broke Girls. Game of Thrones sowieso.
Aber mein Favorit ist Dexter. Für alle die den Sender ORF empfangen, da läuft laut TV Programm(http://www.tvdigital.de/tv-serie/dexter/) im Free TV nun die 6.Staffel. 

Wer es noch nicht kennt, kann es sich gönnen.


Ach ja und House of Cards ist aktuell auch richtig nice.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2014)

Arrested Development

 

Für mich im Genre Comedy auf einer Ebene mit Seinfeld und Scrubs. So eine geniale Serie, die leider nie wirklich den Hype erfahren hat, den sie verdient. Wirklich zu empfehlen. 

 

Zwei Tipps : Schaut sie auf Englisch (zur Not mit UT), die deutsche Synchro ist grauenhaft. Desweiteren sollte man nicht sofort nach der ersten Folge abschalten, falls es nicht gefällt. Die Serie braucht 2-3 Folgen, bis man richtig mit dem Humor warm wird.


----------



## Zerasata (22. September 2014)

Braking Bad - lies gegen Ende leider etwas nach.

Dexter - siehe BB

und

Shameless -  politisch völlig inkorrekt, teilweise völlig absurd und gerade deswegen aus dem Leben gegriffen.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. September 2014)

that '70s show


----------



## Geige (24. September 2014)

Eine Serie, die in Deutschland kaum jemand kennt, und die wohl auch nur wegen des großzügigen Subway Sponsorings

nicht vorzeitig eingestellt wurde, aber in meinen Augen einer der besten überhaupt, und somit absolut zu empfehlen ist, ist

"Chuck".

 

Es geht um einen ganz normalen/nerdigen/intelligenten Typen, der von einem ehemaligen Collegefreund und jetztigem CIA-Agenten die

komplette, in Bildern verschlüsselte Datenbank der US-Geheimdienste zugeschickt bekommt. Durch diese besondere Verschlüsselungsmethode

lädt sich die Datenbank in sein Gehirn hoch, und ist fortan von ihm -wenn er bestimmten Reizen ausgesetzt ist- abrufbar.

 

Die CIA, sowie die NSA finden das weniger gut, und schicken deswegen 2 ihrer Topagenten zu seinem Schutz. Sarah Walker und John Casey.

Das reißt ihn aus seinem alltäglichem Trott, dem er als IT-Fachmanm in einem amerikanischem Kaufhaus ausgesetzt ist. 

 

Auch, wenn sich das jetzt nach langweiliger Standartagentenkost anhören mag, täuscht der Eindruck.

Die Serie lebt von unglaublich sympatischen und z.T schrägen Charakteren, guten Dialogen und nachvollziehbarer Charakterentwicklung, die auch vor den

Nebencharakteren nicht halt macht.

 

Schaut in Chuck rein, und gebt der Serie 2,3 Episoden um zu wirken. Sie lässt euch sicherlich nicht so schnell wieder los!


----------



## SchiroME54 (7. November 2014)

Für mich wirds wohl immer "Akte X" sein.


----------



## vollmi (7. November 2014)

Habe grad American Horror Story für mich entdeckt. Staffel 3 fast durchgeschaut und jetzt an staffel 2. Harter Tobak.

Aber man denkt immer, noch eine folge schnell 

 

mfG René


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

Nach den ersten 3 Folgen kann ich ganz klar Penny Dreadful zu meinen Lieblingsserien zählen.

 

Wenn ich die Serie in ein paar Worten beschreiben soll ... Supernatural im viktorianischen England, nur brutaler und teilweise perverser. Es kommen sehr viele Figuren aus unterschiedlicher "Horror-Literatur" vor. Beispiele: Dracula, Frankenstein oder Dorian Grey. Josh Hartnett und Eva Green spielen zwei der Hauptrollen, besonders Eva Greens "Performance" ist überragend.

 

Wer also auf Fantasy-Horror im viktorianischen Stil steht, sollte sich die Serie UNBEDINGT angucken. Gibt es leider bis jetzt nur auf Englisch, was aber nicht schlimm ist, weil man es gut versteht. Nur halt nochmal als Warnung, mit Sex und Blut wird nicht gegeizt. Kann man mit Game of Thrones vergleichen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Dezember 2014)

breaking bad

stromberg

malcolm mittendrin

dr house

buffy

angel

charmed


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2014)

Ohne chronologische Reihenfolge:

-Game of Thrones
-Walking Dead
-Breaking Bad
-Hellsing
-Death Note
-Dr House
-Dexter
-Pretty Little Liars
-Family Guy
-Southpark
-Drawn Together
-Desperate Housewives

Hab bestimmt die Hälfte vergessen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Dezember 2014)

Ohne chronologische Reihenfolge:
 

obviously


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2014)

Marco Polo

 

Überall wurde es als "Game of Thrones" esque Serie gepriesen, nach den ersten 3 Folgen muss ich sagen, nein. Das Feeling ist natürlich komplett anders (es spielt halt auch in Asien) und ich bekomme auch ganz andere Bezüge zu den Figuren. Marco Polo ist genial inszeniert, ich liebe dieses Setting und auch die Charaktere. Was es vielleicht mit GoT gemeinsam hat ist die Brutalität und die "Freizügigkeit", aber das macht heutzutage auch jede andere Serie. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Knudelluff (19. Januar 2015)

Die Klassiker wie Friends und Scrubs^^


----------



## DerAndi01 (27. Januar 2015)

Die Klassiker wie Friends und Scrubs^^

 

Genau Friends ist klasse, genauso wie Big Bang Theory oder King of Queens. Die kann ich immer gucken


----------



## Spielecastle (12. Mai 2015)

American Horror Story


----------



## SonyKnappe (24. Juni 2015)

nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge:

 

Breaking Bad

Hannibal (wurde ja leider nun abgesetzt), Mads Mikkelsen verkörpert Hannibal richtig gut.

Supernatural

Under the dome


----------



## IBK-OA (28. Juni 2015)

Auch nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge:

 

Mike&Molly

Vikings

Empire gefällt mir von den ersten drei Folgen her auch gut


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Juli 2015)

Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand was "chronologisch" heißt?


----------



## Snoggo (1. Juli 2015)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Weiß hier eigentlich irgendjemand was "chronologisch" heißt?


Das war doch, wenn man chronisch "chronologisch" falsch verwendet, logisch, oder?


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2015)

Chronologisch heisst, dass es nach dem babo-faktor sortiert ist.


----------



## johnp9 (8. Juli 2015)

Spartacus, einfach legendär


----------



## BoP78 (1. November 2015)

Zu viele um hier alle aufzuzählen, aber was ich zuletzt in knapp 2 Monaten komplett durchgezogen habe ist Californication.

Ein fantastischer David Duchovny und toll besetzte Nebenrollen. Gute Mischung zwischen saulustigen Momenten und traurigen Szenen.

Man muss halt mit der teils sehr derben Sprache zurechtkommen und laut dem Aufkleber auf der Hülle 18+ sein


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2016)

Galavant Staffel 2 ist angelaufen 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qngVXGMeBrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2016)

habe auch unzählige lieblingsserien. die liste würde hier auch den rahmen sprengen. habe auf prime jetzt mal twin peaks geschaut. habe schon immer mal von der serie gehört und gelesen, aber noch nie geschaut. dann halt auf prime entdeckt und durchgesuchtet die serie. ich war hin und weg, hammer teil. in die titelmelodie habe ich mich dann auch noch verliebt. twin peaks wird ja als der vorreiter von akte-x gesehen, kann man drüber streiten.

 

ach ja, von twin peaks folgt ab diesem jahr die dritte staffel. nach ca. 20 jahren geht es weiter 

 

und wo ich was von akte-x geschrieben habe. in der nächsten staffel von akte-x, die ab februar startet, behält mulder leider nicht mehr seine deutsche synchronstimme. wird ein komplett anderer synchronsprecher


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2016)

neuer liebling: the man in the high castle. seeeeeeeehr geil und wtf


----------



## robotom (12. Januar 2016)

Meine Lieblingsserie ist und bleibt O.C. California. Also ich hab sie jetzt shcon lange nicht mehr geschaut, und dazwischen sicherlich sehr viele anderen Serien geguckt. Aber die war für mich einfahc die beste. Da war ich echt süchtig, ich denk, ich hab da jede Folge gesehen. Erst kürzlich hab ich wieder eine Folge im Fernsehen gesehn und ich bin sofort wieder hängen geblieben. So das Möchtegern Leben in Amerika. Reich und Schön. Naja das hatte schon irgendwie was. Am Anfagn wars hald auch besser als die letzten Staffeln, aber das ist ja bei Serien eigentlich e immer so.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2016)

aktuell finde ich the shannara chronicles ganz toll.


----------



## LikeTropi (21. April 2016)

Manche Leute hier haben ja wirklich einen "interessanten" Seriengeschmack ;-)  

 

Meine bisherigen Favoriten:

 

- American Horror Story Staffel 2 (absolut irre!   ^_^ ) + Staffel 4 (in sich abgeschlossene Staffeln), der Rest dieser Serie ist meiner Meinung nach nicht empfehlenswert, sehr schade eigentlich... 

 

- Black is the new Orange

 

- Akte X [X Files]  

 

- The 100

 

- True Detective - kleiner Geheimtipp!  

 

- Orphan Black  

 

demnächst wollte ich mir "Mr. Robot" ansehen, weil ich darüber nur sehr Gutes gelesen habe...  Jemand schon gesehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2016)

demnächst wollte ich mir "Mr. Robot" ansehen, weil ich darüber nur sehr Gutes gelesen habe...  Jemand schon gesehen?  

 

Schon 2x gesehen. Die Serie ist wohl meine Lieblingsserie des letzten Jahres gewesen. Gerade als " " " Nerd " " " (bzw. jemand der Computer-Interessiert ist) sehr empfehlenswert, aber auch so. Eine Serie mit Hirn.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2016)

Nach zwei Jahren mal ein Update, der Grundkern ist dabei doch relativ gleich geblieben.

1. King of Queens
2. Desperate Housewives
3. Auf schlimmer und Ewig
4. Alf
5. Marco Polo
6. Game of Thrones 
7. The Last Kingdom
8. Moonshiners (Wenn man das als Serie zählen kann)
9. American Horrorstory. Coven > Murderhouse >Asylum/Freakshow
10. Scream

Interessanterweise sind 3 Netflix Originals dabei, kommen auch jeweils neue Staffeln dieses Jahr.<3

Dieses Mal ist es auch in korrekter Reihenfolge. 1-4 kann ich z.B. immer und jeder Zeit sehen. Bis auf DH muss ich auch oft echt weinen vor lachen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2016)

Top 10 Serien... puh. Ich versuche es mal. Auf eins sind aber mindestens 5 Serien, aber egal.

 

 

1. Scrubs 

 

2. House of Cards

 

3. Lost

 

4. Mr. Robot

 

5. Brooklyn 9-9

 

6. Game Of Thrones

 

7. Twin Peaks

 

8. Rick and Morty

 

9. Supernatural

 

10. Fargo/Archer/Firefly (Die sind mir am Ende noch eingefallen, Firefly ist sicher weiter oben anzusiedeln)


----------



## LLlarsO (7. Juni 2016)

- Scrubs (perfekter Mix aus Comedy und Drama)

 

- Breaking Bad (filmtechnisch einfach nur geil)

 

- Game of Thrones (beste Fantasy im Serienbereich)

 

- Tatortreiniger und Stromberg (die Macher können einfach glaubwürdige Charaktere erschaffen)


----------



## Jazzmiiin (8. Juni 2016)

Seit dem Wochenende neu für mich entdeckt: "Luther". Ich habe tatsächlich zuvor nichts von der Serie mitbekommen und einfach mal angefangen anzusehen. Aber das ist eine echt gute britische Krimiserie. Weit weg von diesem ganzen Hollywood-Gedöns ;-) Also falls ihr auf der gerade auf der Suche seid...


----------



## LikeTropi (15. Juni 2016)

Fargo hätte ich noch hinzuzufügen! 

Super kultig !


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2016)

Momentan ganz klar Vikings. Travis und Gustaf rasieren einfach komplett in ihren Rollen.

Das Ambiente kommt super rüber und historisch ist es einigermaßen korrekt, was das Dark Age angeht.
(Soldatenanzahl, Kleidungsfarbe etc.)
Ist einfach mit sehr viel Liebe produziert worden. Und auch die Abstecher in die nordische Mythologie (<3) wissen zu gefallen.

Bin momentan bei S2 und es gefällt mir sogar besser als Game of Thrones...

Ansonsten noch Little Briain. Ich muss immer so lachen. (:


----------



## LikeTropi (30. Juni 2016)

wenn Serien wie Family Guy oder American Dad, dann bitte auf englisch  

Futurama bevorzuge ich aber auf deutsch. Wie gehts euch so damit?

 

btw gestern mit "Lost" angefangen, old but gold


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2016)

hör mich auf mit lost ey..... da bekomm ich kotzreiz


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2016)

muss "the last ship" hinzufügen.  ist schon cool gemacht. allein weil die serie sich selbst mit dem ganzen patriotismus nicht wirklich ernst nimmt. coole effekte und auch sonst relativ gut gemachte story


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2016)

*Thunderbolt Fantasy* - Puppentheater, aber interessanter Look

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSOjuwntqdk


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2016)

Wander over Yonder - leider hat Disney die Sendung nach der zweitne Staffel abgesetzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2016)

Making a Murder (Netflix)

 

tl;dr - murica, land of the free*


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2016)

sehr geile serie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2016)

seit gestern Narcos und Stranger Things. Beides Netflix Serien mit überragenden Schauspielern.


----------



## LikeTropi (19. August 2016)

Stranger Things war schon sehr spannend, aber ich fand insgesamt viele Charaktere zu "schwach", schade drum. Trotzdem hoffe ich auf eine Fortsetzung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2016)

Ich fand es nur faszinierend, Kinder-Schauspieler zu sehen, die sich wie Kinder unterhalten. Im OT wirkte das alles einfach Echt. Und Eleven, kaum Dialog, viel Mimik und Gestik, hat meiner Meinung nach nen Emmy verdient.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. August 2016)

Gestern die zweite Staffel von Scream fertig geguckt, war okay.

Leider hat Netflix schon angekündigt, dass es im Oktober weitergeht, was halt die Spannung direkt rausgenommen hat.

 

Im Vergleich zu anderen Netflix Originalen wie Marco Polo, Narcos, Better Call Saul und Stranger Things ist Scream leider echt etwas schwach auf der Brust.

 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ist eine solide Serie mit guten Jump Scares und Spannung (stellenweise), die Gewalt ist auch nicht übertrieben dargestellt, die Schauspieler sind allesamt unsympathisch weswegen deren Wegscheiden kein Verlust ist, aber irgendwie fehlt etwas.

 

Ich denke was mich so stört ist die selbe Problematik die auch z.B. Pretty Little Liars und das "Stalkinggenre" allgemein hat. Der Täter WEISS IMMER ALLES und ÜBERWACHT KONTINUIERLICH ALLES. Das ist einfach nicht möglich, vor allem auch ohne erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2016)

Die erste Folge Westworld war auf jeden Fall interessant. Wenn die Serie hält was sie verspricht könnte das ein echter Knaller werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2016)

Auf Westwood bin ich auch extrem heiß. Der Trailer macht echt Lust mehr zu erfahren.

 

Schaue momentan die 2. Stafffel von Mr. Robot. Die Serie schafft es so gut mit deinem Kopf zu spielen, will nicht zu viel spoilern aber ja, wer Staffel 1 gesehen hat, geht wieder in so ne Richtung. Narcos Season 2 ist auch durch, einfach nur genial.


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2016)

Westworld Staffel 1 ist zu Ende. War anscheinend nicht jedermanns Sache - ich fand sie super.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2016)

Westworld war genial. Hat sogar meinen Vater geflashed.


----------



## Freduffed (28. März 2017)

Westworld fand ich auch nicht schlecht.

Bei Mr. Robot muss man schon extrem aufpassen sonst kennt man sich irgendwann nicht mehr aus, mir ist es zumindest si gegangen.

Ich finde Billions und The Path auch sehr gut.

Ansonsten schau ich auch Walking Death und Game of Thrones

The man in the High Caste gefällt mir nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2017)

Seit gestern Legion.

 

Hätte niemals gedacht, dass mich ne Marvel-Serie (von FOX wohlgemerkt) so packt. Schauspieler sind alle sympathisch, die Story um den Mutanten David (Legion gehört mit zum X-Man Universum) ist interessant, aber nicht wirklich beeindruckend. Die visuellen Effekte, Musik und Kamera heben die Serie aber auf ein Top-Niveau. Erinnert mich teilweise von den Effekten her an Lynch oder Fincher. 2. Staffel wurde ebenfalls bestätigt, super! Ach und der Regisseur hat ebenfalls Fargo gemacht, also die Serie. Kann man sich schonmal gefasst machen, denn in Sachen Brutalität schlägt Legion eine ähnliche Richtung ein.


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2017)

Bei Superhelden Filmen und Serien verziehe ich mittlerweile zuerst schmerzhaft das Gesicht. Ich bin sicher, dass das irgendwann der Punkt kommt wo es keine Sau mehr sehen will.

Es gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen wie z.B. Jessica Jones.

Auch Legion macht bisher einen interessanten Eindruck, man muss aber abwarten wohin die Reise gehen wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2017)

Ich fand die erste Staffel von Gotham z.B. auch noch ziemlich genial, jetzt wiederholt sich alles. Bei Jessica Jones, Arrow, zum Teil Daredevil und SHIELD krieg ich auch das Würgen. Daredevil ist unter denen wohl für mich noch am erträglichsten, weil die Kämpfe gut gemacht sind. Ne ganze Staffel kann ich mir aber nicht geben. 

 

Legion hat halt den Vorteil, dass es komplett außen vor ist vom gesamten Marvel Universum. Es spielt nicht in der Timeline der restlichen X-Men und bezieht sich auch kam auf diese. Sie steht für sich selbst und das merkt man deutlich. Und, wie gesagt, der Regisseur ist der von der Fargo Serie - und die gehört für mich zu den besten Serien der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2017)

Hab die letzten 2 Wochenenden Westworld geguckt (bis Folge 6) und muss sagen, dass es mir sehr schwer fällt weiter zu gucken. Das  Setting ist ja ganz interessant, aber die Serie bewegt sich kaum vom Fleck. Schauspielerisch ist das wirklich überragend, aber ich werde mit dem Western einfach nicht warm. Werde sie zu Ende gucken aber so lange in den restlichen Folgen nichts krasses passiert, ist es für mich nen Flop.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2017)

Hab die letzten 2 Wochenenden Westworld geguckt (bis Folge 6) und muss sagen, dass es mir sehr schwer fällt weiter zu gucken. Das  Setting ist ja ganz interessant, aber die Serie bewegt sich kaum vom Fleck. Schauspielerisch ist das wirklich überragend, aber ich werde mit dem Western einfach nicht warm. Werde sie zu Ende gucken aber so lange in den restlichen Folgen nichts krasses passiert, ist es für mich nen Flop.

 

hehe dann haste das beste noch vor dir. die letzten 4 folgen kommt soooo viel *WTF  *und die letzte folge ist dann echt super


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2017)

Ich glaube nicht dass es das bei ihm rumreißen wird wenn er jetzt am jammern ist.

Westworld läuft ruhig an. Ich fand gerade das gut und die Folgen waren so gut geschrieben dass mir das vollkommen reichte.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2017)

das stimmt. ist halt eben was komplett anderes. gerade mit den 3 zeitlinien.
aber bei shika ist eh hopfen und malz verloren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2017)

Wo jammer ich denn bitte, hab mir erst vor 3 Wochen Twin Peaks durchgesuchtet, habe kein Problem mit Serien, die langsam beginnen. Ich glaube es ist das Western-Setting, das mir nicht gefällt. Sage ja nur, dass Westworld für MICH den Hype nicht wert ist. Meinungen gibt es ja zum Glück viele.


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Meine Top Serien sind:

 

1. Flash

2. Arrow

3. Legends of Tomorrow

4. Marvels Agents of Shield

5. The Walking Dead

6. Fear the Walking Dead

7. Game of Thrones

8. Modern Family

9. Vikings

10. The Middle


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Bin mal ganz fad und sage meine Lieblingsserie im Moment ist Game of Thrones  

Sonst fand ich auch Californication und Friends sehr brilliant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2017)

Ozark seit neustem. Wer auf Breaking Bad steht sollte die Mal auschecken. Gibt es auf Netflix.


----------



## shibby996 (19. Oktober 2017)

Stargate Universe - genial!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Oktober 2017)

Aufgrund der Internetprobleme hatte ich angefangen mal die 4 Staffeln GoT zu gucken die ich mir vor Jahren gekauft habe.
Vorher hatte ich immer mal sporadisch hier und da was gesehen, aber mich nie wirklich tiefer mit befasst.

Bin jetzt bei Mitte der vierten Staffel und holy. Weiß nicht wann mich zuletzt eine Serie so emotional berührt hat.
Schon heftig wie tief verdorben die Welt ist, hat irgendwie was faszinieredes. Dieses Düstere und Dreckige. 
Erinnert mich total an The Witcher 3 vom Flair her.
Auch wechseln meine Sympathien für Personen wie z.B. Tywin oder Jamie. Anfangs fand ich beide unausstehlich, aber die Motive ihrer Taten sind schon nachvollziehbar.

Das gilt aber irgendwie für fast alle Charaktere außer Jeoffrey. Interessant finde ich auch diese Mischung aus Traditionsrecht und dennoch wird häufig drauf gespuckt, wenns um potenzielle Machtergreifung geht.

Teilweise ekel ich mich auch richtig vor Häusern wie z.B. Frey oder diesem Kraster(sic!)? Wildling. Bah.

Meine Lieblinge sind wohl:
Bronn, Tyrion, Ramsay, Sir Barristan sowie der Bluthund.

Ansonsten stellenweise Jamie und Tywin mittlerweile.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2017)

1 Heroes
2 Buffy

3 Charmed

4 Angel

5 American Horror Story 

6 Lie to Me

7 Misfits


----------



## HannahNeumann (28. Juni 2019)

Rick & Morty und Big Mouth sind mit Abstand meine Lieblingsserien.

Der Humor ist einzigartig und echt gut.

Naja nicht jeder kann etwas damit anfangen, aber ich finde es gut.

Auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung.

 

mfg

Hannah


----------



## Nenaisy (12. April 2020)

How I Met Your Mother

Game of Thrones

Sherlock

kasyna online w niemczech na Casinority Niemcy


----------



## dmdiego (16. Juli 2020)

HannahNeumann schrieb:


> Rick & Morty und Big Mouth sind mit Abstand meine Lieblingsserien.
> 
> Der Humor ist einzigartig und echt gut.
> 
> ...


 

In Big Mouth muss ich demnächst mal wirklich hineinschauen.

Rick & Morty ist jedenfalls genial!

Zum Abschalten schau ich momentan meistens Modern Family.


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

 

ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach neuen interessanten Serien und gebe auch gerne eigene Empfehlungen. Die letzte Serie, die mich absolut überzeugt hat, ist "The Queen's Gambit" auf Netflix. Eine unglaubliche Serie, die hoffentlich eine zweite Staffel bekommt.

Eine weitere Serie, auch ein Netflix Original, ist "Biohackers". Sehr fesselnd. Habe ich an einem Abend durchgeschaut. 

Freue mich auf weitere Vorschläge!

 

Vg


----------



## FantasyLisa (15. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

 

meine Lieblingsserien sind folgende:

 

1. Haus des Geldes

2. Suits

3. Game of Thrones

4. Friends

5. Navy CIS

 

Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust sich eine davon mal anzusehen. Ich kann diese nur empfehlen!


----------



## sankarkrishna801 (6. April 2021)

Nun, ich habe eine Menge Lieblingsserien. Aber die aktuellste ist "The Haunting of Hill House". Es ist nicht der typische Horrorfilm. Was ich daran liebe, ist, dass die Handlung jeder Episode gut gemacht ist. Es scheint, als hätte sich das Produktionsteam wirklich Zeit genommen, die Serie zu entwickeln und zu produzieren. Es ist auch ein großartiger Augenöffner, wenn Sie Probleme mit Ihrer Familie haben. Sie sollten es sich ansehen. In der Serie geht es nicht nur um die Jumpscares. Es gibt eine tiefe Bedeutung dahinter. Ein "must watch", das Sie in Ihre Liste aufnehmen sollten.


----------



## RPGMaster01 (6. April 2021)

Gerade jetzt hat man ja viel Zeit für Serien, da man sonst sowieso nicht viel machen kann. 

Darum gebe ich jetzt mal meine Top 10 zum Besten. Ich will und kann die Serien aber nicht ordnen,

gibt hier also keinen Reihenfolge.

 

Top 10:

 

Naruto Shippuden

Rick and Morty

Breaking Bad

The Last Dance

Dark

The Witcher

Dragonball Z

True Detective

Dexter

Family Guy

 

Das sind meine Favoriten!!


----------

